# ENCHANTED CREATION 2ND ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WELL FOLKS IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN. WE WILL BE HAVING OUR TOY DRIVE ON JULY 9TH 2011 AT SAMS SUPER BURGER IN SAN LORENZO CA.











OK, HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL RULES, SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO PUT THEM UP LAST NIGHT.

*ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES*

*THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WILL WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!*

*STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $300 2nd PLACE $100*

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
_*-WISHBONES, Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK*_
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 


*SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $600 2nd PLACE $150*

-38" LUCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 


*DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $150*

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 

*RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 *

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

3000or300?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Whatttttttt hmmmmmmmm me likey :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

3000.00


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 11 2011, 09:21 AM~20529301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 11 2011, 08:14 AM~20529265
> *3000.00
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*To all you hoppers out there we would like to hear what type of rules and categories would you like to see for the hop?? post up your thoughts. *


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We just wanna know classes


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

There may be more money on top of that. still working out the details. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 11 2011, 10:46 AM~20530145
> *We just wanna know classes
> *


still working on it... what would you like to see?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

So, by next week we will have the rules set up. I want to get them out as fast as possible, that way we can make sure people have time to set up there cars. We want to hear any issues that you have had in the past and any ideas for this event. if your mouth is closed, I refuse to hear you bitch at the show. I always try to strive for fairness.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

STREET CLASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 11 2011, 10:59 AM~20530241
> *STREET CLASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 11 2011, 08:19 AM~20528677
> *3000or300?
> *



It is not a Quack Life hop :twak: this is a Enchanted Creations stepping it up hop :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 11 2011, 11:07 AM~20530302
> *It is not a Quack Life hop :twak:  this is a Enchanted Creations stepping it up hop  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 11 2011, 09:21 AM~20529301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats only 2400!!
:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 11 2011, 11:31 AM~20530461
> *thats only 2400!!
> :biggrin:
> *



It's 3k no doubt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Some old school Sam's clip!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 11 2011, 01:25 PM~20530800
> *Some old school Sam's clip!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 11 2011, 01:25 PM~20530800
> *Some old school Sam's clip!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMMMMMMM WAYNE N PEANUT ARE THE SHIT!!!!!

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ttmft.....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT RULES WILL BE POSTED THIS WEEK.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Rules should be posted tonight as well as prize money!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be there to support


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 13 2011, 01:46 PM~20546768
> *we will be there to support
> *


Thanks bro!! You and your club are always down bro, and I respect the fuck out of that!!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

*ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES*

*STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $300 2nd PLACE $100*

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-WISHBONES, Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS


*SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $600 2nd PLACE $150*

-38" LUCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS


*DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $150*

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS

*RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 *

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN


TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 11 2011, 01:31 PM~20530461
> *thats only 2400!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 14 2011, 10:24 AM~20551496
> *ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES
> 
> STREET CLASS  1st PLACE $300  2nd PLACE  $100
> ...


nice rules!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 14 2011, 12:24 PM~20552020
> *nice rules!!!!!
> *


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Who's planning on coming? :dunno:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 14 2011, 07:15 PM~20553543
> *Who's planning on coming? :dunno:
> *


I'm there


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

There will be a couple rule additions shortly.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm there


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 16 2011, 03:07 PM~20564461
> *I'm there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

We will be their... :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 16 2011, 04:57 PM~20565317
> *We will be their... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 17 2011, 12:24 PM~20571217
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WE THERE!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 17 2011, 05:46 PM~20573629
> *WE THERE!!!!!
> *


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

just my .02 on the hop...

with that kind of money i think there should be a 3rd place in the single and double class if say 5 or more cars enter. also a second place in radical if 3 or more show up. i would also cut out the entry fee and the street class... its a hydro contest not a car show, it should only matter how many pumps to the front. street is for people who dont want to hop against the cars that really work... and this is coming from someone who would be in the street class. as far as entry fee, im willing to go out and hop even if there are 5 other cars that get up higher but pay entry when i know im gonna loose? doesnt make sence... i think more might give it a try if they didnt have to pay entry.

again just my .02 i'll be there no matter what  :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 17 2011, 11:55 PM~20575739
> *just my .02 on the hop...
> 
> with that kind of money i think there should be a 3rd place in the single and double class if say 5 or more cars enter. also a second place in radical if 3 or more show up. i would also cut out the entry fee and the street class... its a hydro contest not a car show, it should only matter how many pumps to the front. street is for people who dont want to hop against the cars that really work... and this is coming from someone who would be in the street class. as far as entry fee, im willing to go out and hop even if there are 5 other cars that get up higher but pay entry when i know im gonna loose? doesnt make sence... i think more might give it a try if they didnt have to pay entry.
> ...


Wayne its only 20.00 and I don't see anything wrong with the street class that's coo that they have that class for us small fish why would u wanna hop against circus cars knowing u don't have a chance.i bet u that the street class will have more entries than any other class


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 17 2011, 09:55 PM~20575739
> *just my .02 on the hop...
> 
> with that kind of money i think there should be a 3rd place in the single and double class if say 5 or more cars enter. also a second place in radical if 3 or more show up. i would also cut out the entry fee and the street class... its a hydro contest not a car show, it should only matter how many pumps to the front. street is for people who dont want to hop against the cars that really work... and this is coming from someone who would be in the street class. as far as entry fee, im willing to go out and hop even if there are 5 other cars that get up higher but pay entry when i know im gonna loose? doesnt make sence... i think more might give it a try if they didnt have to pay entry.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 17 2011, 10:55 PM~20575739
> *just my .02 on the hop...
> 
> with that kind of money i think there should be a 3rd place in the single and double class if say 5 or more cars enter. also a second place in radical if 3 or more show up. i would also cut out the entry fee and the street class... its a hydro contest not a car show, it should only matter how many pumps to the front. street is for people who dont want to hop against the cars that really work... and this is coming from someone who would be in the street class. as far as entry fee, im willing to go out and hop even if there are 5 other cars that get up higher but pay entry when i know im gonna loose? doesnt make sence... i think more might give it a try if they didnt have to pay entry.
> ...


Great feed back, I think what we will do is drop the entry fee for the street class. I started having an entry fee to help keep the prize money up, and compared to the shows its cheap. Plus, we arent pocketing it like the shows do, it goes back the guys putting on the show, the hoppers. We will also see how many cars we have for each class before we look at splitting it down to a 3rd place. I have always done just 1st and 2nd place. Thanks for always supporting us Wayne, it means a lot to me that you ahve been coming to our events for years!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 16 2011, 08:28 AM~20562000
> *
> 
> 
> ...





THEY DONT CALL IT STREET CLASS FOR NOTHING!!! :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 18 2011, 01:50 PM~20579476
> *Wayne its only 20.00 and I don't see anything wrong with the street class that's coo that they have that class for us small fish why would u wanna hop against circus cars knowing u don't have a chance.i bet u that the street class will have more entries than any other class
> *


well for example: jr's/howards caprice isnt in the street class but he drove that car all the way to salinas for a hop and drove home. it drives on the street all the time... bens 64 lays just as low as any street car and looks better than a lot but he isnt in street...

im just saying that street class is for people who want to have an excuse for why they didnt win. if your hitting bumper than raise the back up if not no worries :biggrin: 

and what happened el, i thought you didnt come to the east bay anymore? :0 dont worry we can nose up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 18 2011, 06:19 PM~20581706
> *well for example: jr's/howards caprice isnt in the street class but he drove that car all the way to salinas for a hop and drove home. it drives on the street all the time... bens 64 lays just as low as any street car and looks better than a lot but he isnt in street...
> 
> im just saying that street class is for people who want to have an excuse for why they didnt win. if your hitting bumper than raise the back up if not no worries  :biggrin:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 I hear a challenge


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bring um out this Saturday... a hop b4 the hop.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: old school status no rules no sticks.. nose to nose


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 18 2011, 06:19 PM~20581706
> *well for example: jr's/howards caprice isnt in the street class but he drove that car all the way to salinas for a hop and drove home. it drives on the street all the time... bens 64 lays just as low as any street car and looks better than a lot but he isnt in street...
> 
> im just saying that street class is for people who want to have an excuse for why they didnt win. if your hitting bumper than raise the back up if not no worries  :biggrin:
> ...


My .02 
People like jr/howard who can/willing/do drive there cars and hop knowing the risk goin to and at the show are riders hands down.deserve praise of their own. Like you as well. The street class is giving the people who may not have the time,money, or mabe knowledge, or desire; no disrespect intended to anyone, to make the cars work the way others can. a chance at a little change. The modifications done to the hoppers that do work at high inches.lay low. And drive took a lot of trial and error.this hop is ment to bring more people out of all likings. Jus how some like stock suspension hoppers some like radicals.singles. and doubles. nor. Cal as a whole can use a boostt in the lowrider scene which is the reason for the 3000 in money up for grabs. The bigger hoppers usually burn more parts which is why there is bigger pots and usually when your bringing something on a trailer your coming for 1st if not 2nd at least. That's why there was no 3rd place added but can be discussed at the show within each class. Some people have fun jus hopping and others need a pot behind it..one thing is for sure nothing in this game is free. Let's just go out have fun and see about bringing toys for the kids. Just my thoughts....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 16 2011, 08:28 AM~20562000
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 19 2011, 07:44 AM~20584628
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 18 2011, 09:55 PM~20583088
> *My .02
> People like jr/howard who can/willing/do drive there cars and hop knowing the risk goin to and at the show are riders hands down.deserve praise of their own. Like you as well. The street class is giving the people who may not have the time,money, or mabe knowledge, or desire; no disrespect intended to anyone, to make the cars work the way others can. a chance at a little change. The modifications done to the hoppers that do work at high inches.lay low. And drive took a lot of trial and error.this hop is ment to bring more people out of all likings. Jus how some like stock suspension hoppers some like radicals.singles. and doubles. nor. Cal as a whole can use a boostt in the lowrider scene which is the reason for the 3000 in money up for grabs. The bigger hoppers usually burn more parts which is why there is bigger pots and usually when your bringing something on a trailer your coming for 1st if not 2nd at least. That's why there was no 3rd place added but can be discussed at the show within each class.  Some people have fun jus hopping and others need a pot behind it..one thing is for sure nothing in this game is free. Let's just go out have fun and see about bringing toys for the kids. Just my thoughts....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 17 2011, 11:55 PM~20575739
> *just my .02 on the hop...
> 
> with that kind of money i think there should be a 3rd place in the single and double class if say 5 or more cars enter. also a second place in radical if 3 or more show up. i would also cut out the entry fee and the street class... its a hydro contest not a car show, it should only matter how many pumps to the front. street is for people who dont want to hop against the cars that really work... and this is coming from someone who would be in the street class. as far as entry fee, im willing to go out and hop even if there are 5 other cars that get up higher but pay entry when i know im gonna loose? doesnt make sence... i think more might give it a try if they didnt have to pay entry.
> ...


Sounds like you are counting on 3rd place be a little more confident Wayne


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 19 2011, 01:26 PM~20586659
> *Sounds like you are counting on 3rd place be a little more confident Wayne
> *


 :burn: 




i'll be happy if nothing breaks and i can drive home :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 19 2011, 03:33 PM~20587125
> *:burn:
> i'll be happy if nothing breaks and i can drive home :biggrin:
> *


See you there Wayne and yes we could nose up but lets put something extra on it between me and you :biggrin:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Street Category? There is alot of talking going on about the Hop-Street Category...I feel that a street car that wants to hop, and be in the street category. The car shoudn't have any modifications, and everything is completely stock!!!! That's a fair option for those that are street, and want to have a fair hop!!!! As far as people saying that I have a circus car, call it what you want!!! I drive my shit and never once complain what class they put me in, because I don't give a fuck!!!! I'm not afraid to lose!!! I have lost against some of the hottest car out their, but I still pull up, and swing my shit!!!! Swing what you bring!!!! Enough Said!!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 18 2011, 07:19 PM~20581706
> *well for example: jr's/howards caprice isnt in the street class but he drove that car all the way to salinas for a hop and drove home. it drives on the street all the time... bens 64 lays just as low as any street car and looks better than a lot but he isnt in street...
> 
> im just saying that street class is for people who want to have an excuse for why they didnt win. if your hitting bumper than raise the back up if not no worries  :biggrin:
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm street :shhh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 19 2011, 09:51 PM~20590564
> *I'm street  :shhh:
> *


street walker maybe


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 16 2011, 03:07 PM~20564461
> *I'm there
> *



hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 20 2011, 10:44 AM~20592993
> *hno:  :roflmao:
> *


:nono: YOU BETTER BE hno: IF YOUR HITING THE SWITCH :rofl: 
OR ARE YOU GONNA :worship: J.R. TO HIT IT FOR YOU :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

put your money where your mouth is


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

we can do this before the hop today if u want!!!...... o im sorry your a street car right, with relocated upper trailing arms and SUPER TELE-SCOPING CYLINDERS tell tim to go and put another 500lbs of lead in the trunk and then come and play maybe then u can come into the single pump catergory  

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 20 2011, 11:12 AM~20593544
> *:nono: YOU BETTER BE  hno: IF YOUR HITING THE SWITCH          :rofl:
> OR ARE YOU GONNA  :worship: J.R. TO HIT IT FOR YOU  :biggrin:    :dunno:
> *




lol that was a good one :cheesy: :yessad:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 20 2011, 01:56 PM~20593957
> *we can do this before the hop today if u want!!!...... o im sorry your a street car right, with relocated upper trailing arms and SUPER TELE-SCOPING CYLINDERS tell tim to go and put another 500lbs of lead in the trunk and then come and play maybe then u can come into the single pump catergory
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEA UR RITE IM ONLY A STREET CAR :fuq: I AINT GOT THE DEEP POCKETS LIKE U :banghead: .YEA THE UPPERS ARE RELOCATED TO GET THE 28" LOCK UP SO.:dunno: AND AS LONG AS UR HITIN THE SWITCH :barf: WHY WOULD I NEED TO ADD 500 lbs. :twak: LMAO THIS IS GETING BETTER NOW 3 CARS ARE NOSEING UP :h5: ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW SO SEE U THERE OH 1 MORE THING U BETTER PRATICE SWITCH HITING DONT COME AND MAKE UR RIDE LOOK BAD BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW UR CAR CAN SWING. THEN WELL SEE WHO :boink: WHO LMAO


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

lol sounds good bring some money see u their!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 20 2011, 02:58 PM~20594281
> *lol sounds good bring some money see u their!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


MAN DIDNT I TELL U THAT IM A BROKE ASS ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!! :run: :run: :rant: 
I COULD BARELY AFFORD TO STAY IN THE STREET CLASS...........
JUS FUKN WITH U PEACE OUT MY NIGG SEE U THERE


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

its all good elwood :biggrin: were all just having fun see ya their


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ben, if your street, I'm skinny!!!


I'm loving this!!!


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 20 2011, 09:43 PM~20597078
> *Ben, if your street, I'm skinny!!!
> I'm loving this!!!
> *


Explain to me how I'm not street


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 20 2011, 09:43 PM~20597078
> *Ben, if your street, I'm skinny!!!
> I'm loving this!!!
> *


technically shane you didnt put a lockup height in street...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 20 2011, 01:55 PM~20594269
> *YEA UR RITE IM ONLY A STREET CAR :fuq: I AINT GOT THE DEEP POCKETS LIKE U :banghead: .YEA THE UPPERS ARE RELOCATED TO GET THE 28" LOCK UP SO.:dunno:  AND AS LONG AS UR HITIN THE SWITCH  :barf:  WHY WOULD I NEED TO ADD 500 lbs.    :twak:  LMAO  THIS IS GETING BETTER NOW 3 CARS ARE NOSEING UP :h5: ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW SO SEE U THERE OH 1 MORE THING U BETTER PRATICE SWITCH HITING DONT COME AND MAKE UR RIDE LOOK BAD BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW UR CAR CAN SWING. THEN WELL SEE WHO  :boink: WHO LMAO
> *


you better take your own advice, ive seen the videos of your car :0 better hope you catch a couple good bounces at sams.

me, i think i'll eat a burger while i hop my car... maybe bring a chair to sit down and relax... :cheesy:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 20 2011, 09:29 PM~20597345
> *Explain to me how I'm not street
> *


The impalas drivelines square haha :biggrin: 

Wayne...correct no lock up rule for street..can't go that far on slightly modified suspension.... :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 20 2011, 09:49 PM~20597428
> *you better take your own advice, ive seen the videos of your car :0  better hope you catch a couple good bounces at sams.
> 
> me, i think i'll eat a burger while i hop my car... maybe bring a chair to sit down and relax... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Fuckin Wayne!!! you my *****


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
:buttkick:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 20 2011, 12:56 PM~20593957
> *we can do this before the hop today if u want!!!...... o im sorry your a street car right, with relocated upper trailing arms and SUPER TELE-SCOPING CYLINDERS tell tim to go and put another 500lbs of lead in the trunk and then come and play maybe then u can come into the single pump catergory
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
We have to add the first 500 & then another 500 .to catch up to you isn't the street class so much fun :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 20 2011, 11:49 PM~20597428
> *you better take your own advice, ive seen the videos of your car :0  better hope you catch a couple good bounces at sams.
> 
> me, i think i'll eat a burger while i hop my car... maybe bring a chair to sit down and relax... :cheesy:
> *


WELL THE VIDEO U SAW IS THE FIRST TIME I HIT THAT SWITCH SINCE IT WAS REDONE GOT GET USE TO THE POWER OF A REAL SET UP SOMETHING U KNOW NOTHING ABOUT YOU AND YOUR OUT DATED 1800 BLACKBIRD PUMPS :dunno: 
SO WHEN YOU STEP UR GAME UP AND UPDATE UR SHIT THEN COME TALK TO ME ABOUT CATCHING THE BOUNCE LMAO :buttkick: AND IF U NEED TO USE SOME BATERIES LET ME KNOW I GOT SOME U CAN USE AND I GOT SOME BLACKBIRD PUMPS LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE IF U NEED IT JUST DONT WANT NO EXCUSES WHEN I :boink: U IN UR BACKYARD THAT U NEVER COME OUT OF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 21 2011, 09:01 AM~20598741
> *WELL THE VIDEO U SAW IS THE FIRST TIME I HIT THAT SWITCH SINCE IT WAS REDONE GOT GET USE TO THE POWER OF A REAL SET UP SOMETHING U KNOW NOTHING ABOUT YOU AND YOUR OUT DATED 1800 BLACKBIRD PUMPS  :dunno:
> SO WHEN YOU STEP UR GAME UP AND UPDATE UR SHIT THEN COME TALK TO ME ABOUT CATCHING THE BOUNCE LMAO  :buttkick: AND IF U NEED TO USE SOME BATERIES LET ME KNOW I GOT SOME U CAN USE AND I GOT SOME BLACKBIRD PUMPS LAYING AROUND THE GARAGE IF U NEED IT JUST DONT WANT NO EXCUSES WHEN I  :boink: U IN UR BACKYARD THAT U NEVER COME OUT OF :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


funny that my outdated pumps are still doing more than most people out there :0 still on the origional pumpheads too! and what is your car doing now? maybe getting close to what the wagon did back in 1995?

you might just motivate me to bring 2 big cars to sams for you


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 21 2011, 09:36 AM~20599152
> *funny that my outdated pumps are still doing more than most people out there :0  still on the origional pumpheads too! and what is your car doing now? maybe getting close to what the wagon did back in 1995??
> 
> dont worry el if you win i wont even bring up the fact your hopping a lite ass cutlass :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

wait wait wait... stop the press... Wayne you just said a bad word... lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 21 2011, 09:36 AM~20599152
> *funny that my outdated pumps are still doing more than most people out there :0  still on the origional pumpheads too! and what is your car doing now? maybe getting close to what the wagon did back in 1995??
> 
> dont worry el if you win i wont even bring up the fact your hopping a lite Booty cutlass :roflmao:
> ...



fixed for ya play boy...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 21 2011, 11:36 AM~20599152
> *funny that my outdated pumps are still doing more than most people out there :0  still on the origional pumpheads too! and what is your car doing now? maybe getting close to what the wagon did back in 1995??
> 
> dont worry el if you win i wont even bring up the fact your hopping a lite ass cutlass :roflmao:
> ...


LOL HERE WE GO WITH EXCUSES ON THE LOSS THAT YOUR GONNA HAVE AT SAMS :tears: AND YEA THE WAGON WAS DOING GOOD BACK THEN BUT HOW MANY BATS. WER IN THERE??????? HMMMMM THAT WAS BACK IN 95 RITE. AND WER IN 2011 AND YOU SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING DOING BIGGER "s BY NOW DONT YOU THINK :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: INSTED OF YOU GOING FORWARD UR GOING BACKWORDS :roflmao: :roflmao: AND BRING WHAT EVER YOU WANNA BRING ITS JUST GONNA MAKE THE SHOW BETTER :biggrin: SO U BETTER GET UR BATMAN LITE OUT TO CALL IN YOUR SUPPER HEREOS TO SAVE U :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR FUNNY NEXT UR GONNA WANNA BRING OUT PICS. OF THE PAST.OR U KNOW WHAT U COULD DO IS GO GET A T SHIRT MADE WITH PICS. OF YOUR 63s ON IT TO REMIND EVERYBODY ABOUT YOUR HISTORY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 21 2011, 08:37 AM~20598637
> *:biggrin:
> We have to add the first 500 & then another 500 .to catch up to you isn't the street class so much fun :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Lol, That was a good one Tim!!!! There is nothing wrong with a little shit talking!!!! It makes it more fun before the hop!!! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 21 2011, 12:26 PM~20599626
> *LOL HERE WE GO WITH EXCUSES ON THE LOSS THAT YOUR GONNA HAVE AT SAMS :tears: AND YEA THE WAGON WAS DOING GOOD BACK THEN BUT HOW MANY BATS. WER IN THERE??????? HMMMMM THAT WAS BACK IN 95 RITE. AND WER IN 2011 AND YOU SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING DOING BIGGER "s BY NOW DONT YOU THINK  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  INSTED OF YOU GOING FORWARD UR GOING BACKWORDS  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND BRING WHAT EVER YOU WANNA BRING ITS JUST GONNA MAKE THE SHOW BETTER :biggrin: SO U BETTER GET UR BATMAN LITE OUT TO CALL IN YOUR SUPPER HEREOS TO SAVE U :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR FUNNY NEXT UR GONNA WANNA BRING OUT PICS. OF THE PAST.OR U KNOW WHAT U COULD DO IS GO GET A T SHIRT MADE WITH PICS. OF YOUR 63s ON IT TO REMIND EVERYBODY ABOUT YOUR HISTORY    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's a low blow Elwood!!!! The shit talking is getting good in here!!!!!!! :drama: :drama:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 21 2011, 12:26 PM~20599626
> *LOL HERE WE GO WITH EXCUSES ON THE LOSS THAT YOUR GONNA HAVE AT SAMS :tears: AND YEA THE WAGON WAS DOING GOOD BACK THEN BUT HOW MANY BATS. WER IN THERE??????? HMMMMM THAT WAS BACK IN 95 RITE. AND WER IN 2011 AND YOU SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING DOING BIGGER "s BY NOW DONT YOU THINK  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  INSTED OF YOU GOING FORWARD UR GOING BACKWORDS  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND BRING WHAT EVER YOU WANNA BRING ITS JUST GONNA MAKE THE SHOW BETTER :biggrin: SO U BETTER GET UR BATMAN LITE OUT TO CALL IN YOUR SUPPER HEREOS TO SAVE U :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR FUNNY NEXT UR GONNA WANNA BRING OUT PICS. OF THE PAST.OR U KNOW WHAT U COULD DO IS GO GET A T SHIRT MADE WITH PICS. OF YOUR 63s ON IT TO REMIND EVERYBODY ABOUT YOUR HISTORY    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well first of all i dont need a shirt because people remember me and my cars... you on the other hand---not so much. and youve been doing it longer right?

as for going backwards who's the one thats still in a cutlass? isnt that where you were at in 95?

and for old pics, i think i can find the one of you waxing my car before the LA supershow... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 21 2011, 01:58 PM~20599768
> *well first of all i dont need a shirt because people remember me and my cars... you on the other hand---not so much. and youve been doing it longer right?
> 
> as for going backwards who's the one thats still in a cutlass? isnt that where you were at in 95?
> ...


NO ACTUALY THATS WHEN I HAD THE 68 NO MAYBE THE 64 NO MAYBE A REGAL OR MAYBE A CUTLASS YOU MITE BE RITE DAM I HAD SO MANY CARS CANT REALY REMEMBER :biggrin: THE PIC U GOT OF ME WAXING THE WAGON IS IT BEFORE OR AFTER U GOT THE WAGON TAKEN FROM U :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 21 2011, 01:31 PM~20599643
> *Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's a low blow Elwood!!!! The shit talking is getting good in here!!!!!!!  :drama:  :drama:
> *


AINT IT I LOVE IT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Tim(stacklifehydraulics) You bring out the limousine ?Don't be scaced 


hno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 21 2011, 05:31 PM~20600763
> *Tim(stacklifehydraulics) You bring out the limousine ?Don't be scaced
> hno:
> *


he said he will be busy with it being the wedding season limo is all booked up.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Got a car for every class :wow: bringing are new single for the first time out just a little 80" car no big deal!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Glad imma double I seen that 80 inch single it does exist lol think it's only runnin 6 batts and locks up under 28 for street :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20602293
> *Glad imma double I seen that 80 inch single it does exist lol think it's only runnin 6 batts and locks up under 28 for street :biggrin:
> *


AHHH SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 21 2011, 10:55 PM~20602002
> *Got a car for every class :wow: bringing are new single for the first time out just a little 80" car no big deal!!!
> *


 :biggrin: HERE WE GO ITS ON :yes: TIME TO HAVE SOME :fool2: FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Got the regal gettin a couple improvements :biggrin: tryin to put on a good show wats up E I got this caddy over here lookin good frame bout done :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 21 2011, 11:59 PM~20602370
> *Got the regal gettin a couple improvements :biggrin: tryin to put on a good show wats up E I got this caddy over here lookin good frame bout done :biggrin:
> *


Rite on bro can't wait


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

ITS GETTING GOOD UP IN HERE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wat you bringin Toro single or double I'm just being a nosey vato :biggrin: just fishing round


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Sure is quite up in here :0


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSGCo8-deMs


*is this the same wayne????

dammm hes being doint it for years now, and now hopping a 60 impala??

HE DON'T NEED TO BRAGG SHIT, AND HE DOES NOT,. 

IF ANYBODY TALKS SHIT ABOUT THIS GUY THEY'RE FUCKING JELEAUOS,.


STRAIGHT POWER , ALL PUMPS, NO WEIGHT ON A IMPALA ...


AND YEA., I DONT HAVE A HOPPER, BUT IT DOES NOT TAKE A ROCKET SCIENTIST TO KNOW WHO'S FULL OF WEIGHT, I MEAN SHIT!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 22 2011, 10:46 AM~20603886
> *Wat you bringin Toro single or double I'm just being a nosey vato :biggrin: just fishing round
> *



*MIGHT BRING A STREET,SINGLE AND DOUBLE IF WE CAN FINISH ON TIME CUSTOMERS COME FIRST BUSINESS BEFORE PLEASURE.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@May 23 2011, 04:29 PM~20612378
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSGCo8-deMs
> is this the same wayne????
> 
> ...



*HA HA HA CAN'T FUCK WITH THE HOMIE WAYNE  *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Jus confirmed big fish will be out here filming the event! Bay area come out and represent let's show the rest of the community we can do it just as good.. Everywhere and every one else please feel free to come to this FREE event bring a new toy or blanket and help a kid have a great xmas and enjoy the hop


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj? Lemme know. (323) 557-2854 Mike/THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Swweeettt :biggrin: :biggrin: M tryin to get done myself but I gotta finish up some customer cars too we can't wait to go this show :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 23 2011, 08:43 PM~20614495
> *Jus confirmed big fish will be out here filming the event! Bay area come out and represent let's show the rest of the community we can do it just as good.. Everywhere and every one else please feel free to come to this FREE event bring a new toy or blanket and help a kid have a great xmas and enjoy the hop
> *



Impress me bring back Young Hog


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@May 23 2011, 05:29 PM~20612378
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSGCo8-deMs
> is this the same wayne????
> 
> ...


Ur rite I'm fucking jealous I wanna be like ur hero Wayne when I grow up.u must be a fucking genius to know so much about hoppers with out having one LMAO.u fucking cheerleaders kill me boy .so don't forget to come out and support ur hero with real power LMAO and hate on the weighed out cars from the spectator crowd . And don't forget ur fucking pon pons.......LMAO


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

ready for you Wayne and whoever else wants to nose up


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Dam Elwood how many different car clubs you been in?


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 24 2011, 07:13 AM~20617318
> *:biggrin:
> Ur rite I'm fucking jealous I wanna be like ur hero Wayne when I grow up.u must be a fucking genius to know so much about hoppers with out having one LMAO.u fucking cheerleaders kill me boy .so don't forget to come out and support ur hero with real power LMAO and hate on the weighed out cars from the spectator crowd . And don't forget ur fucking pon pons.......LMAO
> *


YOU THINK YOU THE SHIT IN A FUCKING CUTLASS ***** PLEASE,. 

BRING YOUR FUCKING TANPON BECAUSE WAYNE IS GONNA MAKE YOUR PUSSY BLEED, ATLEAST HE BUILDS HE'S OWN SHIT, HE DONT GOTTA PAY NO ONE TO DO HE'S SHIT, YOU GOT A BIG ASS MOUTH I SEEN FROM THE OTHER THREADS, YOU'RE A SORE FUCKING LOOSER, I AINT EVEN GONNA BUILD A HOPPER TO BEAT YOU, BECAUSE YOURE ALLWAYS GONNA TALK SHIT, WIN OR LOSE, ALL I KNOW DONT PULL UP IN A FUCKING TRAILOR, ITS CALLED STREET CLASS FOR A REASON,  TALK ALL THE BULLSHIT YOU WANT IM OUT! 

SO TELL YOU WHAT , IM GONNA BRING MY PON PONS, AND YOU BRING VAGISIL CAUSE YOUR PUSSY IS REALLY GONNA STING :biggrin:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 24 2011, 07:05 PM~20621545
> *Dam Elwood how many different car clubs you been in?
> *




MY BAD ELIO, I THOUGHT YOU WERE A HOPPER, NOT A CLUB HOPPER :0 LMAO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

wow :around: see you guys there... its gonna be good!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

In this game we all will talk crap back n forth but it's all in Fun we don't get crazy or personal but wen it's time to hop then the cars are gonna do the talking :biggrin: jus my two cents not takin sides :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSGCo8-deMs
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 24 2011, 09:45 PM~20623010
> *In this game we all will talk crap back n forth but it's all in Fun we don't get crazy or personal but wen it's time to hop then the cars are gonna do the talking :biggrin: jus my two cents not takin sides  :biggrin:
> *


SOME OF US JUST TALK AND HOP BETTER THEN OTHERS.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 24 2011, 08:05 PM~20621545
> *Dam Elwood how many different car clubs you been in?
> *


***** don't act like u don't no


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@May 24 2011, 08:44 PM~20621934
> *YOU THINK YOU THE SHIT IN A FUCKING CUTLASS ***** PLEASE,.
> 
> BRING YOUR FUCKING TANPON BECAUSE WAYNE IS GONNA MAKE YOUR PUSSY BLEED, ATLEAST HE BUILDS HE'S OWN SHIT, HE DONT GOTTA PAY NO ONE TO DO HE'S SHIT, YOU GOT A BIG ASS MOUTH I SEEN FROM THE OTHER THREADS, YOU'RE A SORE FUCKING LOOSER, I AINT EVEN GONNA BUILD A HOPPER TO BEAT YOU, BECAUSE YOURE ALLWAYS GONNA TALK SHIT, WIN OR LOSE, ALL I KNOW DONT PULL UP IN A FUCKING TRAILOR, ITS CALLED STREET CLASS FOR A REASON,     TALK ALL THE BULLSHIT YOU WANT IM OUT!
> ...


GET Waynes dick out ur mouth.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 24 2011, 10:45 PM~20623010
> *In this game we all will talk crap back n forth but it's all in Fun we don't get crazy or personal but wen it's time to hop then the cars are gonna do the talking :biggrin: jus my two cents not takin sides  :biggrin:
> *


I just hate when ****** jump in the kool aid with out knowing what the flavor is not knowing that were all boys just busting each others balls


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT for my boys :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 24 2011, 11:55 PM~20623973
> *I just hate when ****** jump in the kool aid with out knowing what the flavor is not knowing that were all boys just busting each others  balls
> *


Don't lie no one likes you :loco:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

And you know I got your back E we r all homies fosho :biggrin:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 24 2011, 11:43 PM~20623925
> *Fuck you u bitch ass ***** get Waynes dick out ur mouth.and u need to no what the fuck u talking about before u try to clown because I ain't seen Wayne build shit and I've known him for years here's a little history lesson for you T&W built his first Del Toro did the second one and J.R. Did his 60 so no what the fuck ur talking about before u run ur mouth idiot don't hate on me for having a truck & Trl.and being able to afford to get my shit done hateing gets u no where trick.And ur rite all I do is talk shit i stay talking shit all day and also back my shit up homie
> *


***** YOU THE BITCH ASS SORE FUCKING LOOSER, YOU HAVENT WON SHIT!!!

AND YOUR RIGHT DEL TORO DID HES CARS AND DONT KNOW WHO ELSE BUT THE KNOWLEDGE OF THE PUMPS AND WIRING- HE DOES THAT SHIT HIMSELF!!
THATS WHAT I MENT YOU STUPID FUCK!!

I BET YOU CANT EVEN WIRE UP A SWITCH BOX WITH OUT HAVING TIMS BALLS IN YOUR CHIN!! :biggrin:   :cheesy: :biggrin: 

SO , YEAH AND FUCK YOU ' :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@May 25 2011, 06:07 PM~20628039
> ****** YOU THE BITCH ASS SORE FUCKING LOOSER, YOU HAVENT WON SHIT!!!
> 
> AND YOUR RIGHT DEL TORO DID HES CARS AND DONT KNOW WHO ELSE BUT THE KNOWLEDGE OF THE PUMPS AND WIRING- HE DOES THAT SHIT HIMSELF!!
> ...


LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 25 2011, 01:33 PM~20626425
> *Don't lie no one likes you  :loco:
> *


LOL that means I'm doing a good job cause I love haters they motivate me :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 25 2011, 05:23 PM~20627793
> *And you know I got your back E we r all homies fosho :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 25 2011, 09:07 PM~20630233
> *LMAO ur really a dumb fuck you must be a youngster or a new groupie to the game del Toro did his car not cars stupid and if you know me which  I doubt you do you would  know that I was working on cars and wireing shit up when you barely itching in ur dadys nut sack u dumb fuck so get ur facts straight before u try to talk shit biach and what the fuck are u talking about that I'm a sore loser ? Have I ever lost to u? Do u even have a car? Who the fuck r u ? Are u in a club? Let me know so I could wave at you from the pit and throw u some preparation H for ur fucking hemroids u fucking groupie LMAO
> 
> Here's a trevia question for you lets see how good u know ur idol ready LMAO  how and when did Wayne get his knowledge ? If you get this answer  correct  you mite get a chance to blow everybody in the pit at Sams u punk ass bitch LMAO
> *


LOL I SEEN YOUR SHIT TALKING BEFORE, AND YOU ALLWAYS LOSE, JUST LIKE YOU DID TO LIFES FINEST AT YOUR OWN FUCKING SHOW, AND YOU TALKED SHIT HES NOT A STREET CAR, . WELL WHY EVEN HOP WITH HIM TO BEGIN WITH ?? HUH, STUPID FUCK, DONT HOP AGAINST SOME ONE AND BITCH ABOUT IT WHEN YOU LOSE , THAT MAKES YOU A BITCH ASS SORRY LOSER!! HAHA, IN ANYONES EYE, 

AND AS FAR AS HOW OR HOW EVER WAYNE LEARNED, HE STILL NOT PAYING TIMS BILL TO WIRE HE'S SHIT, SO EVEN IF YOU TAUGHT HIM, YOU STILL AINT DOING ANY BETTER, YOUR STUCK IN YOUR OLD AGE, IN A FUCKING CUTLASS, ***** PLEASE... LMAO, YOU CRACK ME UP, 

I ROLL SOLO, IM NOT A FOLLOWER LIKE YOU, I JUST KNOW YOU GOT A BIG ASS MOUTH AND THAT FUCKING CUTLASS AINT BACKING UP SHIT, ... IM GONNA BE THE ONE POINTING AND LAUGHING AT YOU WHEN YOU LOSE YOU SORE LOSER HAHA
 :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@May 25 2011, 11:17 PM~20630757
> *LOL I SEEN YOUR SHIT TALKING BEFORE, AND YOU ALLWAYS LOSE, JUST LIKE YOU DID TO LIFES FINEST AT YOUR OWN FUCKING SHOW, AND YOU TALKED SHIT HES NOT A STREET CAR, . WELL WHY EVEN HOP WITH HIM TO BEGIN WITH ?? HUH, STUPID FUCK, DONT HOP AGAINST SOME ONE AND BITCH ABOUT IT WHEN YOU LOSE , THAT MAKES  YOU A BITCH ASS SORRY LOSER!! HAHA, IN ANYONES EYE,
> 
> AND AS FAR AS HOW OR HOW EVER WAYNE LEARNED, HE STILL NOT PAYING TIMS BILL TO WIRE HE'S SHIT, SO EVEN IF YOU TAUGHT HIM, YOU STILL AINT DOING ANY BETTER, YOUR STUCK IN YOUR OLD AGE, IN A FUCKING CUTLASS, ***** PLEASE... LMAO, YOU CRACK ME UP,
> ...


DAM ***** YOU FUNNY NOW U MAKING SHIT UP IN UR HEAD :loco: WHEN THE FUCK DID I SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THE CAPRICE :dunno: THAT CAPRICE HAS ALWAYS HIT GOOD WHAT THE FUCK ARE U TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

HAY IMPIMP DO YOU EVEN HAVE A CAR :dunno:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 25 2011, 10:50 PM~20630983
> *DAM ***** YOU FUNNY NOW U MAKING SHIT UP IN UR HEAD  :loco: WHEN THE FUCK DID I SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THE CAPRICE U DUMB FUCK  :dunno: THAT CAPRICE HAS ALWAYS HIT GOOD WHAT THE FUCK ARE U TALKING ABOUT LIKE I SAID KNOW WHAT THE FUCK U TALKING ABOUT BEFORE U RUN UR MOUTH U DUMB ASS JUST  :shhh: AND JUST TO LET U KNOW THAT CUTY AINT NOTHING BUT A TOY TO ME HOMIE AND ITS PROBABLY CLEANER THAN ANY CAR YOU EVER HAD DO UR RESEARCH STUPID I GOT 4 OTHER CLEAN RIDES MAYBE IF YOU BE A GOOD BITCH I MITE HIRE U AS A DRIVER BECAUSE I NEED DRIVERS L.M.A.O. WHAT YOU WANNA RIDE FOR ME BIG BODY,DROP TOP,HARD TOP,OR TRL MY BITCH ASS CUTLASS      :rofl:          :rofl:            JUST  :shhh:  UR GETTING NO WHERE HOMIE  ((((WAYNE U NEED TO TAME UR BITCH))))))))
> *


you CANT EVEN CATCH ME DEAD IN THAT FUCKING UGLY ASS CUTLASS, MAYBE IN T.J LMAO 

YOU CAN HAVE ALL THE CARS IN THE WORLD AND YOU WILL STILL NEVER BE THE HOP KING YOU SWEAR YOU ARE, ..

:biggrin: :biggrin:  

TIM, COME AND SHUT YOUR CUM WHORE UP, HERE ILL DOUBLE WHAT HE PAYS YOU!! LMAO 

AND YOULL SEE MY CAR AT SAMS DONT EVEN TRIP, ..  :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, alot of drama up in here, makes me miss having a hopper :angry:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@May 26 2011, 12:38 AM~20631195
> *you CANT EVEN CATCH ME DEAD IN THAT FUCKING UGLY ASS CUTLASS, MAYBE IN T.J LMAO
> 
> YOU CAN HAVE ALL THE CARS IN THE WORLD AND YOU WILL STILL NEVER BE THE HOP KING YOU SWEAR YOU ARE, ..
> ...


DAM ***** U ACT LIKE U KNOW ME ARE U A STALKER hno: FIRST YOU COME UP WITH THAT IM TALKING SHIT ABOUT OTHER ****** CARS AND NOW THAT I THINK IM A HOP KING :loco: WHERE IN THE FUCK ARE U GETTING ALL UR INFO FROM MY NAME MUST BE RUNNING THREW UR MIND ALL THE TIME HA L.M.O.A. CAUSE U SEEM TO THINK U KNOW ALOT ABOUT ME AND I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THE FUCK U ARE BUT IF U WANT ILL PUT U ON THE TEAM :boink: JUST BRING UR HIGH HEELS AND PON PONS AND ILL PIMP U LIKE THE LITTLE BITCH U ARE :roflmao: 
AND DONT TRIP ***** AFTER SAMS I WILL BECOME UR HOP KING AND U COULD BE MY SHOW QUEEN AND THE CUTY WILL BE KING CUTY TO U.AND WE COULD ALL LIVE HAPLY EVER AFTER :roflmao: BUT TILL THEN JUST CLOSE UR EYES AND PICTURE ME ROLING BIACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fuq: 

DAM WAYNE U GOT A GOOD BITCH HERE BOY I THINK IM GONNA HAVE TO TAKE THIS BITCH FROM U I COULD MAKE GOOD MONEY BY PUTTING THIS BITCH ON THE TRAP THAT WAY I COULD MAKE MORE MONEY FOR TIM TO WORK ON MY SHIT L.M.A.O. 


YOUR A FUCKING JOKE ***** JUST DO UR SELF A FAVOR AND :shhh: :shhh: AND :sprint:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok guys, lets settle down. Im all good with friendly back and forth shit talking but this seems to be getting out of hand. This topic is for us to promote our event in a POSITIVE way. lets try and keep it that way. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 26 2011, 11:10 AM~20633379
> *Ok guys, lets settle down. Im all good with friendly back and forth shit talking but this seems to be getting out of hand. This topic is for us to promote our event in a POSITIVE way. lets try and keep it that way. Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


But Shane, I know what you mean, but all this shit talking keeps me coming back to this topic to read all this bullshiting.... :biggrin:  It's all in good fun... :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 26 2011, 11:19 AM~20633421
> *But Shane, I know what you mean, but all this shit talking keeps me coming back to this topic to read all this bullshiting.... :biggrin:   It's all in good fun... :naughty:  :nicoderm:
> *



:wow: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 26 2011, 11:19 AM~20633421
> *But Shane, I know what you mean, but all this shit talking keeps me coming back to this topic to read all this bullshiting.... :biggrin:   It's all in good fun... :naughty:  :nicoderm:
> *


I understand, I just want make sure it doesnt escalate!! No one seems to know who the impimp is. I have to make sure Sams is a secure family place, no fighting.  :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 26 2011, 11:31 AM~20633927
> *I understand, I just want make sure it doesnt escalate!! No one seems to know who the impimp is. I have to make sure Sams is a secure family place, no fighting.    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 26 2011, 11:31 AM~20633927
> *I understand, I just want make sure it doesnt escalate!! No one seems to know who the impimp is. I have to make sure Sams is a secure family place, no fighting.    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

IMPIMP why hide behide a screen name? If you have that much negativity towards Eleo or anyone else on here put it out there who you are and not talk shit behide a keyboard .



To:Whom it may concern ,Ben representing HOP SHOP HYRAULICS & Aztlan Imperials


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 26 2011, 01:17 PM~20634210
> *IMPIMP why hide behide a screen name? If you have that much negativity towards Eleo or anyone else on here put it out there who you are and not talk shit behide a keyboard .
> To:Whom it may concern ,Ben representing HOP SHOP HYRAULICS & Aztlan Imperials
> *


i WOULD NEVER DISRESPECT A SHOW, IF ANYTHING I CAN TELL HIM TO TAKE A WALK WITH ME AND HANDLE IT LIKE ADULTS, ALSO, HE STARTED RUNNING HES MOUTH TO WAYNE, WAYNE OUT OF ALL PEOPLE, WHO NEVER TALKS ABOUT ANYONE, HE GOES AND HOPS AND NEVER EVEN BRAG, THATS WHY I STARTED GETTING ON HIM, . HES IN NO PLACE TO TALK, 

ANYWAY IM STEPPING DOWN OUT OF RESPECT TO THE HOMIES,

AND ELIO I HOPE YOU DO WIN, SO YOU CAN BE KING KOOPA, LOL
AND YOU WILL MEET ME  
SIMPLE AS THAT


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@May 26 2011, 02:34 PM~20634306
> *i WOULD NEVER DISRESPECT A SHOW, IF ANYTHING I CAN TELL HIM TO TAKE A WALK WITH ME AND HANDLE IT LIKE ADULTS, ALSO, HE STARTED RUNNING HES MOUTH TO WAYNE, WAYNE OUT OF ALL PEOPLE, WHO NEVER TALKS ABOUT ANYONE, HE GOES AND HOPS AND NEVER EVEN BRAG, THATS WHY I STARTED GETTING ON HIM, . HES IN NO PLACE TO TALK,
> 
> ANYWAY IM STEPPING DOWN OUT OF RESPECT TO THE HOMIES,
> ...


 :fuq: :loco:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

yea its all good, where just talking in fun nothing personal... just a little hop rivalry :biggrin: most of us go way back and after the hop we sit down and have a burger....


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2011, 04:00 PM~20634874
> *yea its all good, where just talking in fun nothing personal... just a little hop rivalry :biggrin: most of us go way back and after the hop we sit down and have a burger....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

FUCK ELIO AND FUCK WAYNE 






























































J/K LOL I JUST THOUGHT YOU HAD TO TALK SHIT TO GET A BURGER


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elio is a chipper tho i just thought id share


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:tears: :tears: MAN NOBODY LIKES ME


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 26 2011, 06:21 PM~20636044
> *:tears:  :tears: MAN NOBODY LIKES ME
> *



We like you Elio... :h5:... :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 26 2011, 06:32 PM~20636126
> *We like you Elio... :h5:... :wave:
> *


Hope your ready  i got something for you to hop against :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 26 2011, 04:44 PM~20635483
> *Elio is a chipper tho i just thought id share
> *


this coming from the king chipper.


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 26 2011, 08:17 PM~20636930
> *Hope your ready  i got something for you to hop against :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmmm, what do you have for me? Let me guess, your bringing back out that white four door volvo, that you had back in the day? Or wait, maybe it's that busted ass limo, that you pawn off as an impala!!!! Lose those two doors that weigh 1000lb each! lol...If your shit is that hot, come see me tomorrow!!! Fuck waiting for Sams Hop!!!! I don't want to hear shit, and bring that car out!!!! I'm ready, and im not afraid to lose!!!! Actions speak louder than words!!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 26 2011, 05:44 PM~20635483
> *Elio is a chipper tho i just thought id share
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 26 2011, 09:55 PM~20637356
> *Hmmmmm, what do you have for me? Let me guess, your bringing back out that white four door volvo, that you had back in the day? Or wait, maybe it's that busted ass limo, that you pawn off as an impala!!!! Lose those two doors that weigh 1000lb each! lol...If your shit is that hot, come see me tomorrow!!! Fuck waiting for Sams Hop!!!! I don't want to hear shit, and bring that car out!!!! I'm ready, and im not afraid to lose!!!! Actions speak louder than words!!!!
> *


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 26 2011, 07:32 PM~20636126
> *We like you Elio... :h5:... :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2011, 04:00 PM~20634874
> *yea its all good, where just talking in fun nothing personal... just a little hop rivalry :biggrin: most of us go way back and after the hop we sit down and have a burger....
> *


ILL TREAT U TO BUGER WAYNE WHEN I WIN THE POT :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20637542
> *ILL TREAT U TO BUGER WAYNE WHEN I WIN THE POT  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: if


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 26 2011, 08:55 PM~20637356
> *Hmmmmm, what do you have for me? Let me guess, your bringing back out that white four door volvo, that you had back in the day? Or wait, maybe it's that busted ass limo, that you pawn off as an impala!!!! Lose those two doors that weigh 1000lb each! lol...If your shit is that hot, come see me tomorrow!!! Fuck waiting for Sams Hop!!!! I don't want to hear shit, and bring that car out!!!! I'm ready, and im not afraid to lose!!!! Actions speak louder than words!!!!
> *


 :0 see you Sunday pull up and take you loss against. The impala but i got a fresh new single for sams


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 26 2011, 09:34 PM~20637773
> *:0 see you Sunday pull up and take you loss against. The impala but i got a fresh new single for sams
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Jimmy(himbone) You bringing out the 64 chipper :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 26 2011, 10:08 PM~20638099
> *Jimmy(himbone) You bringing out the 64 chipper  :0
> *


nope


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:drama: :run: hno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 26 2011, 10:08 PM~20638099
> *Jimmy(himbone) You bringing out the 64 chipper  :0
> *


I thought that was a secret :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 26 2011, 08:36 PM~20637140
> *this coming from the king chipper.
> *


You got it some day all learn how to hit a switch with out breaking everything you know me i need a girl to do it fot me


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 26 2011, 09:34 PM~20637773
> *:0 see you Sunday pull up and take you loss against. The impala but i got a fresh new single for sams
> *



Ok thats fine, I'll hop agaist the Limo!!! Lose the extra pump, and the extra doors!!! Also, get rid of the balloon tires, and put some 13's on it!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 27 2011, 10:10 AM~20640890
> *Ok thats fine, I'll hop agaist the Limo!!! Lose the extra pump, and the extra doors!!! Also, get rid of the balloon tires, and put some 13's on it!!!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


What's it look like an lowrider? :twak: damn H got a point to prove goin after shops double pumps in a single lol


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 27 2011, 11:17 AM~20640935
> *What's it look like an lowrider? :twak: damn H got a point to prove goin after shops double pumps in a single lol
> *



No, not trying to hop agaist doubles, but I will if I have to!!! Win or lose, it doesn't matter to me!!! I just want to have fun, and if someone is going to call me out, then I'm going to pull up!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@May 27 2011, 08:23 PM~20643690
> *No, not trying to hop agaist doubles, but I will if I have to!!! Win or lose, it doesn't matter to me!!! I just want to have fun, and if someone is going to call me out, then I'm going to pull up!!!  :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW U DONT WANT NONE FOOOO


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

HAY SHANE I NOTICED IN THE STREET CLASS U PUT NO LOCK UP RULE BUT ON EVERY OTHER CLASS THERE IS ? DID U FORGET TO ? OR THERE IS NO LOCK UP RULE ?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 28 2011, 06:46 AM~20645976
> *HAY SHANE I NOTICED IN THE STREET CLASS U PUT NO LOCK UP RULE BUT ON EVERY OTHER CLASS THERE IS ? DID U FORGET TO ? OR THERE IS NO LOCK UP RULE ?
> *



No lock up rule on street class bro


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@May 28 2011, 07:46 AM~20645976
> *HAY SHANE I NOTICED IN THE STREET CLASS U PUT NO LOCK UP RULE BUT ON EVERY OTHER CLASS THERE IS ? DID U FORGET TO ? OR THERE IS NO LOCK UP RULE ?
> *


With the limitations on the suspension in street, there is only so much you can do. Cant get a radical lock up with out moving and stretching suspension pieces.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 28 2011, 09:51 AM~20646393
> *With the limitations on the suspension in street, there is only so much you can do. Cant get a radical lock up with out moving and stretching suspension pieces.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 28 2011, 04:38 PM~20648138
> *:roflmao:
> *


Am I missing something???


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 28 2011, 04:53 PM~20648193
> *Am I missing something???
> *


nope
:biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 28 2011, 04:04 PM~20648246
> *nope
> :biggrin:
> *


I think what shane means is yes your car will lock up but there's only so much these street cars will do under the rules. There is a battery rule that will be inplace come the final rules. Anyone have suggestions how many batteries a "street" car should have maximum?and a is anyone else interested in having a lock up rule for the street class? Input please.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 28 2011, 05:16 PM~20648290
> *I think what shane means is yes your car will lock up but there's only so much these street cars will do under the rules. There is a battery rule that will be inplace come the final rules. Anyone have suggestions how many batteries a "street" car should have maximum?and a is anyone else interested in having a lock up rule for the street class? Input please.
> *


why not just have the street class meet at say tennyson high an hour before the hop and they all drive to the hop on the freeway if you make it you can hop, you can trailer it there if you want but must drive from a certain location. that will weed out any non streetcars. other then that any thing goes


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Shane are you ok


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

I dont know about that one jimmy. Mabe just no showing up on a trailer.. Either way bump


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

H0PSH0P said:


> Shane are you ok


Lol, at least I ride mine!!!


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

lowriv1972 said:


> Lol, at least I ride mine!!!


Well its good that your ok be careful Shane you should get a full face helmet


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

h0psh0p said:


> well its good that your ok be careful shane you should get a full face helmet


lol


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> I think what shane means is yes your car will lock up but there's only so much these street cars will do under the rules. There is a battery rule that will be inplace come the final rules. Anyone have suggestions how many batteries a "street" car should have maximum?and a is anyone else interested in having a lock up rule for the street class? Input please.


I dont know about the street rules bro thats to many limitations for such a little pay out.Why cant it just be a lock up limit and make sure its a street rider. prety much all the shows the street class is just prety much a 28" lock up rule


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> I dont know about the street rules bro thats to many limitations for such a little pay out.Why cant it just be a lock up limit and make sure its a street rider. prety much all the shows the street class is just prety much a 28" lock up rule


that little pay out is more then they have had most years for the other classes. it should be about having fun it is a STREET class, like I said have everyone drive there and anything goes that is STREET isnt it?


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> I dont know about the street rules bro thats to many limitations for such a little pay out.Why cant it just be a lock up limit and make sure its a street rider. prety much all the shows the street class is just prety much a 28" lock up rule


Well the reason for the rules are simple. Whatever the rules don't say people will do. Without the rules. What happens when we bring the truck at a 28 inch lock up doing over 80".. Its street driveable and driven aswell as registared. Ready to hop?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Well the reason for the rules are simple. Whatever the rules don't say people will do. Without the rules. What happens when we bring the truck at a 28 inch lock up doing over 80".. Its street driveable and driven aswell as registared. Ready to hop?


then thats koo then the truck will win it dont matter its like what Howard & J.R. did at the LUX show in Modesto they came in with a 28" lock up and took the street hop like you said its all about having fun swing what u bring rite. Im jus basicly speeking for my self because I set my car up to be able to swing in the street class but the rules ur putting up its just to much. street class is useualy 28" lock up rule and the judje usualy knows if its a street car or not by all the mods.shit has to be modified to get that 28" lock up. and me my self I wanna swing in the street catagory at Sams but with those rules I cant and for that pay out it just aint worth all the shit to bring it down to what ur asking thats why I said its to little of a pay out for so many rules.Me myself I think a good street hop will be 28" lock up 10 bats.max and just make sure its a street car registerd and able to roll. but either way ill be there to support u guys now will I be able to swing that would be up to u its ur show but I dont remember all these rules for the street hop at sams


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> then thats koo then the truck will win it dont matter its like what Howard & J.R. did at the LUX show in Modesto they came in with a 28" lock up and took the street hop like you said its all about having fun swing what u bring rite. Im jus basicly speeking for my self because I set my car up to be able to swing in the street class but the rules ur putting up its just to much. street class is useualy 28" lock up rule and the judje usualy knows if its a street car or not by all the mods.shit has to be modified to get that 28" lock up. and me my self I wanna swing in the street catagory at Sams but with those rules I cant and for that pay out it just aint worth all the shit to bring it down to what ur asking thats why I said its to little of a pay out for so many rules.Me myself I think a good street hop will be 28" lock up 10 bats.max and just make sure its a street car registerd and able to roll. but either way ill be there to support u guys now will I be able to swing that would be up to u its ur show but I dont remember all these rules for the street hop at sams


We got turned down when we tried that at the tennyson show. Without rules weather a car/truck is "street" is an opinion. With rules it allows things to be classified. If you feel its not enough money to change your car for the hop to go street class go single and work for the bigger money not the easy win.the rules are final as of today. If you can't make it that is up to YOU. The rules are for everyone to go by and make the even fair and fun. But still competetive. The money and the rules are out there the rest is up to you. Ask tim or any other shop or person to donate money for the street class. And if anyone wants to say the hop ain't worth it to them. 3000 came out of pocket from our end to donate to the hop for the kids..now who's losing money? We ain't got shit to gain but competetion.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


upncomin6 said:


> We got turned down when we tried that at the tennyson show. Without rules weather a car/truck is "street" is an opinion. With rules it allows things to be classified. If you feel its not enough money to change your car for the hop to go street class go single and work for the bigger money not the easy win.the rules are final as of today. If you can't make it that is up to YOU. The rules are for everyone to go by and make the even fair and fun. But still competetive. The money and the rules are out there the rest is up to you. Ask tim or any other shop or person to donate money for the street class. And if anyone wants to say the hop ain't worth it to them. 3000 came out of pocket from our end to donate to the hop for the kids..now who's losing money? We ain't got shit to gain but competetion.


</p>
<p> </p>
Its all good I'll still go support the cause but ur talking about making it fare but ur not making it fare cause u know a g body could only lock up so much with the rules u applied compared to an impala u could stay with stock lowers and a wish bone and lock up at 28" or higher what I think is that u guys are wrapping up these rules around what u guys are gonna swing that nite to make ur money back but its all good like I said I'll still show up to support u guys see u guys there


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Lol seriously? Boy we are planning on leaving the street class alone. Get a impala to hop if u can't compete. We do n't need to make the money we plan on losing it. I seen more thumbs up and complements for the rules than dislikes. Can't please everyone. A gbody can beat a impala because of how short the ass is at the same lock up is that fair to a impala? Play with the measurements and u can come out with a win:thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:drama: Sorry Elwood I dont think there a car dance category ,you can still dance it for the kids


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


H0PSH0P said:


> <img src="images/smilies/drama.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":drama:" smilieid="59" class="inlineimg" /> Sorry Elwood I dont think there a car dance category ,you can still dance it for the kids


</p>
<p> </p>
What u talking about has been I mean Ben


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


upncomin6 said:


> Lol seriously? Boy we are planning on leaving the street class alone. Get a impala to hop if u can't compete. We do n't need to make the money we plan on losing it. I seen more thumbs up and complements for the rules than dislikes. Can't please everyone. A gbody can beat a impala because of how short the ass is at the same lock up is that fair to a impala? Play with the measurements and u can come out with a win<img src="images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg" />


</p>
<p> </p>
I'll get an impala to hop when u get ur own car to hop...u asked for opinions I'm jus giving it that's all


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Elwood said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> I'll get an impala to hop when u get ur own car to hop...u asked for opinions I'm jus giving it that's all


:roflmao::buttkick::rimshot::drama:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

upncomin6 said:


> We got turned down when we tried that at the tennyson show. Without rules weather a car/truck is "street" is an opinion. With rules it allows things to be classified. If you feel its not enough money to change your car for the hop to go street class go single and work for the bigger money not the easy win.the rules are final as of today. If you can't make it that is up to YOU. The rules are for everyone to go by and make the even fair and fun. But still competetive. The money and the rules are out there the rest is up to you. Ask tim or any other shop or person to donate money for the street class. And if anyone wants to say the hop ain't worth it to them. 3000 came out of pocket from our end to donate to the hop for the kids..now who's losing money? We ain't got shit to gain but competetion.


maybe. There was not enough clarity on the rules at tennyson it should have been more clear on hopping only in one class, and we all know what's street and what's not, technicaly there should be no mods right? Anyways i don't have a street car so makes no diff to me I'm sure its still going to be a good hop


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Come on now that line is getting old. With all the help I give to everyone who ask and the time I put in on their cars who cares bout mine but its comming soon enough. I donated this money for everyone to have fun there's no motivation when no1 wants to play and step it up . 3gs for others to hop now tell me I can't come out. U gave your opinion and I gave u a response to ways to win. U think your cars hot let's make a side bet.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

There wasn't which is why we are making sure to clarify everything for this hop. We want no confusion


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p><p>


upncomin6 said:


> Come on now that line is getting old. With all the help I give to everyone who ask and the time I put in on their cars who cares bout mine but its comming soon enough. I donated this money for everyone to have fun there's no motivation when no1 wants to play and step it up . 3gs for others to hop now tell me I can't come out. U gave your opinion and I gave u a response to ways to win. U think your cars hot let's make a side bet.


</p></p>
<p><p>&nbsp;</p></p>
<p>How are we gonna make a side bet when u ain't gonna let me hop and u have no car and I don't think my car is all that its a chiper to alot of people but it does bumper check......


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Don't worry weather its "my" car or the teams cars I put time and cash n them too. U can hop I didn't come up with these rules I called around and got input from others and heard ppl out.there was a few ppl who came out with the rules. Have the shop change your suspension if it don't work.


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

you guys hiring armed security? ill give you a good deal :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:drama:Yeah what he said...



And Shane is FAT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

H0PSH0P said:


> :drama:Yeah what he said...
> 
> 
> 
> And Shane is FAT


WTF?? So what if Im fat, whats that got to do with anything?? LOL

Ok, lets make this very simple, I have had rules in the past - fact, They may not have been this involved, but then I heard that they arent enough rules to make it fair. When I was talking to Daniel and he offered to donate the cash for the hop, I made certain that we would post the rules quick and early so everyone had time to read them and give us input. We have got a lot of guys who like the rules and some who we have made good points to change them. If I listened to every person, we would have rules for every car and categories for every car. This is a COMPETITION!!! There has to be rules. Yes the street class shouldnt have to have rules like we have, but then no one would hop because so-n-so locks up to high, or so-n-so made modifications that arent fair. If your in the game, your in the game. In the past I asked for a lock up rule from a someone cause they always say I side with one team, I used thier lock up rule and they still came out 1.5" over the rule they made. I give it to that person and wheather or not he believes me, I give him a lot of credit for still hopping for the crowd. I try to be fair and I always end up having to hear it. But its ok, I am just trying to do what I have done now for 11-12 years. Get people out and on the street!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


upncomin6 said:


> Don't worry weather its "my" car or the teams cars I put time and cash n them too. U can hop I didn't come up with these rules I called around and got input from others and heard ppl out.there was a few ppl who came out with the rules. Have the shop change your suspension if it don't work.


</p>
<p> </p>
It works perfectly fine where its at


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


lowriv1972 said:


> WTF?? So what if Im fat, whats that got to do with anything?? LOL</p>
> <p> </p>
> <p>Ok, lets make this very simple, I have had rules in the past - fact, They may not have been this involved, but then I heard that they arent enough rules to make it fair. When I was talking to Daniel and he offered to donate the cash for the hop, I made certain that we would post the rules quick and early so everyone had time to read them and give us input. We have got a lot of guys who like the rules and some who we have made good points to change them. If I listened to every person, we would have rules for every car and categories for every car. This is a COMPETITION!!! There has to be rules. Yes the street class shouldnt have to have rules like we have, but then no one would hop because so-n-so locks up to high, or so-n-so made modifications that arent fair. If your in the game, your in the game. In the past I asked for a lock up rule from a someone cause they always say I side with one team, I used thier lock up rule and they still came out 1.5" over the rule they made. I give it to that person and wheather or not he believes me, I give him a lot of credit for still hopping for the crowd. I try to be fair and I always end up having to hear it. But its ok, I am just trying to do what I have done now for 11-12 years. Get people out and on the street!!


</p>
<p> </p>
I've entered a few hops in the street category and I haven't heard any complaints about the lock up I remember my first one I was only locking up up at 21" and there was a few that were at 28"s and I didn't have a problem with it I just knew that I had to step it up if I was gonna keep competing in the street class and I was just voicing my opinion because to me it makes no sense going backwards but no matter what I will still be there to support u guys


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> I've entered a few hops in the street category and I haven't heard any complaints about the lock up I remember my first one I was only locking up up at 21" and there was a few that were at 28"s and I didn't have a problem with it I just knew that I had to step it up if I was gonna keep competing in the street class and I was just voicing my opinion because to me it makes no sense going backwards but no matter what I will still be there to support u guys


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

What about a cut off time and a start ? I dont think its fair for the one that make it on time and the crown doesnt what too wait around all day for the hop to start. My 2 cents


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elwood said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> I've entered a few hops in the street category and I haven't heard any complaints about the lock up I remember my first one I was only locking up up at 21" and there was a few that were at 28"s and I didn't have a problem with it I just knew that I had to step it up if I was gonna keep competing in the street class and I was just voicing my opinion because to me it makes no sense going backwards but no matter what I will still be there to support u guys


Just because there is a lock up height  that does not mean that your car needs to lock up to that height  it just means it is a not to exceed height :thumbsup:

PS: Shane's Fat :yes::roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

H0PSH0P said:


> What about a cut off time and a start ? I dont think its fair for the one that make it on time and the crown doesnt what too wait around all day for the hop to start. My 2 cents


*Keep your 2 cents we might need them for a new Hopper* :nicoderm:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

H0PSH0P said:


> What about a cut off time and a start ? I dont think its fair for the one that make it on time and the crown doesnt what too wait around all day for the hop to start. My 2 cents


just give me a call 10min before the hop starts and i'll be there!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

H0PSH0P said:


> What about a cut off time and a start ? I dont think its fair for the one that make it on time and the crown doesnt what too wait around all day for the hop to start. My 2 cents


This has already been addressed!! And fuck you and your signature!!! LMAO


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


lowriv1972 said:


> This has already been addressed!! And fuck you and your signature!!! LMAO


</p>
<p> </p>
Yea stupid that old age must be getting to u lol


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

lowriv1972 said:


> *-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*
> 
> RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


My bad I didnt see this


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

[Q it was a 1/2inch i used a tape you used the hop stick 
UOTE=lowriv1972;14110460]WTF?? So what if Im fat, whats that got to do with anything?? LOL

Ok, lets make this very simple, I have had rules in the past - fact, They may not have been this involved, but then I heard that they arent enough rules to make it fair. When I was talking to Daniel and he offered to donate the cash for the hop, I made certain that we would post the rules quick and early so everyone had time to read them and give us input. We have got a lot of guys who like the rules and some who we have made good points to change them. If I listened to every person, we would have rules for every car and categories for every car. This is a COMPETITION!!! There has to be rules. Yes the street class shouldnt have to have rules like we have, but then no one would hop because so-n-so locks up to high, or so-n-so made modifications that arent fair. If your in the game, your in the game. In the past I asked for a lock up rule from a someone cause they always say I side with one team, I used thier lock up rule and they still came out 1.5" over the rule they made. I give it to that person and wheather or not he believes me, I give him a lot of credit for still hopping for the crowd. I try to be fair and I always end up having to hear it. But its ok, I am just trying to do what I have done now for 11-12 years. Get people out and on the street!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

where are the finalized rules? are they the ones on the first page, because i didnt see the time thing either?? just want to be sure


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Wrong, I used a tape, stanley 25' from Home Depot. After the previous year, I decided not to use the stick to measure cars. So I bought the tape that day.  I could be off on what it was over (still remember thinking that it was a lot to be over), but it was over and on the tape not the stick. 



stacklifehydraulics said:


> [Q it was a 1/2inch i used a tape you used the hop stick
> UOTE=lowriv1972;14110460]WTF?? So what if Im fat, whats that got to do with anything?? LOL
> 
> Ok, lets make this very simple, I have had rules in the past - fact, They may not have been this involved, but then I heard that they arent enough rules to make it fair. When I was talking to Daniel and he offered to donate the cash for the hop, I made certain that we would post the rules quick and early so everyone had time to read them and give us input. We have got a lot of guys who like the rules and some who we have made good points to change them. If I listened to every person, we would have rules for every car and categories for every car. This is a COMPETITION!!! There has to be rules. Yes the street class shouldnt have to have rules like we have, but then no one would hop because so-n-so locks up to high, or so-n-so made modifications that arent fair. If your in the game, your in the game. In the past I asked for a lock up rule from a someone cause they always say I side with one team, I used thier lock up rule and they still came out 1.5" over the rule they made. I give it to that person and wheather or not he believes me, I give him a lot of credit for still hopping for the crowd. I try to be fair and I always end up having to hear it. But its ok, I am just trying to do what I have done now for 11-12 years. Get people out and on the street!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> where are the finalized rules? are they the ones on the first page, because i didnt see the time thing either?? just want to be sure


They will be posted once I get home. Its hard to do on my phone.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Rummor has it ther we be alot of celebritie hoppers in attendance

Hollywood Tom trying to make a come back








And let's not forget the 2 time corn dog eating champion
Big Mikie








More celebrities to be announced


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

H0PSH0P said:


> Rummor has it ther we be alot of celebritie hoppers in attendance
> 
> Hollywood Tom trying to make a come back
> 
> ...



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

lowriv1972 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


X62:rofl::rofl:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

No sir it was the hop stick, now why would i come locked up too high
Especially a half inch


lowriv1972 said:


> Wrong, I used a tape, stanley 25' from Home Depot. After the previous year, I decided not to use the stick to measure cars. So I bought the tape that day.  I could be off on what it was over (still remember thinking that it was a lot to be over), but it was over and on the tape not the stick.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> [Q it was a 1/2inch i used a tape you used the hop stick
> UOTE=lowriv1972;14110460]WTF?? So what if Im fat, whats that got to do with anything?? LOL
> 
> it was the stick the same stick all the other cars got measured with and were under the height Tim you the one who didnt want to lower it and probably lost because of that. you could have dropped the chains a link or 2 and hopped but you didnt so you lost.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Now that's plain wrong lol


H0PSH0P said:


> Rummor has it ther we be alot of celebritie hoppers in attendance
> 
> Hollywood Tom trying to make a come back
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

dbl post


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Plus that's old shit doesn't matter


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> It works perfectly fine where its at


for a dancer


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Exactly how i remember it


himbone said:


> stacklifehydraulics said:
> 
> 
> > [Q it was a 1/2inch i used a tape you used the hop stick
> ...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> for a dancer


Its funny how all the has beens have something to say about other peoples shit LOL vato locos forever Holmes


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> Its funny how all the has beens have something to say about other peoples shit LOL vato locos forever Holmes


that coming from a hasnt been dont mean much


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> Its funny how all the has beens have something to say about other peoples shit LOL vato locos forever Holmes


that coming from a hasnt been dont mean much


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*man I love :drama:this telenovela*


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

some one call telemondo


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

H0PSH0P said:


> Rummor has it ther we be alot of celebritie hoppers in attendance
> 
> Hollywood Tom trying to make a come back
> 
> ...


That was was suppose to be a private pic :twak: just don't post my sex tape :fool2:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> that coming from a hasnt been dont mean much


 WHATEVER ONE HITER QUITER U BETTER DO UR HOMEWORK L.O.L.:nicoderm:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Company 64 said:


> That was was suppose to be a private pic :twak: just don't post my sex tape :fool2:


DAM TOM YOU LOOKING KINDA SEXY THERE :yessad:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> WHATEVER ONE HITER QUITER U BETTER DO UR HOMEWORK L.O.L.:nicoderm:


looks like you might be the one who needs to do some home work.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

NOT AGAIN


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

FUCK IT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Everyone please remember this is a special event and dress code will be strictly enforced.No colors No attitudes


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

H0PSH0P said:


> Everyone please remember this is a special event and dress code will be strictly enforced.No colors No attitudes


LMAO, I knew it was only a matter of time before you found that picture!!! Asshole!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:roflmao::twak:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

OK, HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL RULES, SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO PUT THEM UP LAST NIGHT.

*ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES*

*THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WILL WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!*

*STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $300 2nd PLACE $100*

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-WISHBONES, Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 


*SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $600 2nd PLACE $150*

-38" LUCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 


*DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $150*

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 

*RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 *

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Final rules right?


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Final rules right?


Final rules:thumbsup: should be a good hop.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

If you ask me the entry money needs to go to the kids toy drive take the money and buy toys


upncomin6 said:


> Final rules:thumbsup: should be a good hop.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> If you ask me the entry money needs to go to the kids toy drive take the money and buy toys


now you think of that...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*LOOKS LIKE THE 559 FRESNO AND TULARE DT FAM WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SUPPORTING AND HOPPING.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

And wayne will donate his to the kids too :thumbsup:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

*I can't wait for the hop!!! I just got done putting my suspension back to stock, for the street class!!!!*


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


lowriv1972 said:


> LMAO, I knew it was only a matter of time before you found that picture!!! Asshole!!


</p>
<p> </p>
Woe what's going on here Shane....that color lipstick does look good on u tho


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

can you relocate upper trailing arms on a g body for the street class? it says you can extend but can you relocate?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> Woe what's going on here Shane....that color lipstick does look good on u tho


All I have to say is Halloween!! Thats all that was! LOL


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

OK, Jimmy made a good point. To make it even, wishbone on a Impala is relocating the upper arm. So for the street class only, wishbones and upper trailing arms to the frame are not allowed. Only dropped "Y" bones/trailing arms no more than 2". So no relocating, only dropped!!

That is the last change.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bad Company 64 said:


> That was was suppose to be a private pic :twak: just don't post my sex tape :fool2:


Sex tape??? I guess it would be your 5 minutes of fame??


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

_*OK, WELL I PUT A WISH BONE ON MY CAR WITH A DIFFRENT REAR END JUST BECAUSE YALL WELL KNOW THEM STOCK IMPALA REAR ENDS BE SNAPPING BEARINGS BY JUST DRIVING!! 

HOW ABOUT MAKING THE STREET CLASS
BE ABLE TO DRIVE TO THE SHOW, CURRENT REGISTRATION,
AND LAY, 
AND MAX 14 BATTS SINCE DOUBLES ARE TOGETHER WITH SINGLES, 
AND DOES IT MATTER IF YOU GOT A WISHBONE EVEN THOUGH I GOT 14'S IN DA BACK??, WITH A WISH BONE, 
NOT SURE WHATEVER CATEGORY IM IN IM STILL GOIN AND SUPPORT, ALL IM SAYIN IS DONT PUT ME UP AGAINST A CAR WITH MISSING HEADLIGHTS, NEVER HIT THE BLVD ONCE TALKING ABOUT HES STREET, .. THATS ALL
YALL CAN PRETTY MUCH SEE WHOS STREET AND WHO'S NOT*_


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> OK, HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL RULES, SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO PUT THEM UP LAST NIGHT.
> 
> *ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES*
> 
> ...






KOOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> OK, Jimmy made a good point. To make it even, wishbone on a Impala is relocating the upper arm. So for the street class only, wishbones and upper trailing arms to the frame are not allowed. Only dropped "Y" bones/trailing arms no more than 2". So no relocating, only dropped!!
> 
> That is the last change.


well then using a Y bone is relocating too then because unless it is a 58 impalas only mounted the bananna bar on the right side of the frame..


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Y bone is ok for street. Wishbone not ok for street. No relocating uppers only drop downs. Sorry. 12 batteries max for street. No more changing rules. Sorry for the confusion we don't want to keep fliping the rules and so on. Sorry nelson shane wil edit his post WISHBONES ARE NOT OK. We considered relocating upper arms for gbodies and came to the conclusion wishbones are relocating the upper arm for impalas.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

himbone said:


> well then using a Y bone is relocating too then because unless it is a 58 impalas only mounted the bananna bar on the right side of the frame..


If I'm right some supersports actually came with double banana bars and impalas came with up to 1" of spacers factory. The ybone uses the "stock" arm an adds a stablizer arm. The original arm is still in use with its stock function. Its not relocated.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

lowriv1972 said:


> OK, HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL RULES, SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO PUT THEM UP LAST NIGHT.
> 
> *ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES*
> 
> ...


 no changes as of 6/3/11 more than a month to work with what you can. Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

upncomin6 said:


> If I'm right some supersports actually came with double banana bars and impalas came with up to 1" of spacers factory. The ybone uses the "stock" arm an adds a stablizer arm. The original arm is still in use with its stock function. Its not relocated.


nope 58's only some supersports supposedly came with straight six's but that a whole different topic. so by adding a stablizer arm dont you have to relocate where it mounts? The stock function of a bananna bar is to locate the pinion angle that is it. the panhard bar keeps the rearend from having lateral movement. so by adding a Y bone it eliminates the panhard bar because the Y bone eliminates the lateral movement the same as a wishbone.


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

68niou1 said:


> _*OK, WELL I PUT A WISH BONE ON MY CAR WITH A DIFFRENT REAR END JUST BECAUSE YALL WELL KNOW THEM STOCK IMPALA REAR ENDS BE SNAPPING BEARINGS BY JUST DRIVING!!
> 
> HOW ABOUT MAKING THE STREET CLASS
> BE ABLE TO DRIVE TO THE SHOW, CURRENT REGISTRATION,
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

H0PSH0P said:


> Everyone please remember this is a special event and dress code will be strictly enforced.No colors No attitudes


shane looks like the old chick from the old drew carrie show. lol sorry shane lol


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

The panhard bar is just a sway bar. The stock arm is still in 100 percent use and not relocated.same factory mount same factory size. Only you add a mount that breaks off the original arm. But take nothing away from the stock factory arm or location


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

EB AZTECAS PREZ said:


> shane looks like the old chick from the old drew carrie show. lol sorry shane lol


That's what I was going for.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

A wish bone will have more than 2" drop 
and one more change lol cut off timr for all hoppers isn't enough tim if yout going to measure every. Suspension


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Now a back bumper rule next your going to say that a truck had a bumper as an option and don't need one right or do i need to put one on are truck?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

upncomin6 said:


> The panhard bar is just a sway bar. The stock arm is still in 100 percent use and not relocated.same factory mount same factory size. Only you add a mount that breaks off the original arm. But take nothing away from the stock factory arm or location


pan hard bar is totally different then a sway bar. I just think if you are going to say no wishbone then impalas should have bananna bars and panhard bars no y bones but your guys hop so you will make the rules how you want them to be.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

himbone said:


> pan hard bar is totally different then a sway bar. I just think if you are going to say no wishbone then impalas should have bananna bars and panhard bars no y bones but your guys hop so you will make the rules how you want them to be.


 Great input jimmy. Wish this woulda came a few days earlier. We don't want to keep changing the rules so
It will stay no wishbones in street. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Come on ppl I've judged Show for many different promoters and haven't heard this much crying,the rules are set now set your car up for whatever class best fits your car.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

IM STILL HOPING ANYWAY, CANT SPEAK FOR MY BOY HES DRVIN A FULLY STRAPPED 64 ON 13'S FROM OAKLEY TO HOP, BUT WONT NOW IF HES IN ANODA CATEGORY, HES GOT A WISHBONE FOR THE SAME REASON I DO, THEM STOCK REAR ENDS ARE SHITTY ON A 64....

ITS ALL GOOD T T T FOR A GOOD COMING SHOW:420:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

68niou1 said:


> IM STILL HOPING ANYWAY, CANT SPEAK FOR MY BOY HES DRVIN A FULLY STRAPPED 64 ON 13'S FROM OAKLEY TO HOP, BUT WONT NOW IF HES IN ANODA CATEGORY, HES GOT A WISHBONE FOR THE SAME REASON I DO, THEM STOCK REAR ENDS ARE SHITTY ON A 64....
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD T T T FOR A GOOD COMING SHOW:420:


Thanks for the support sorry for the confusion.:thumbsup:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Damn tim can't wait to see that 4 dr dually your hopping.:worship: haha but yes bumpers are optional on a ttruck being that they were optional factory


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


H0PSH0P said:


> Come on ppl I've judged Show for many different promoters and haven't heard this much crying,the rules are set now set your car up for whatever class best fits your car.


</p>
<p> </p>
Yea take it from an old timer he's been judging since the stagecoach days


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

H0PSH0P said:


> Come on ppl I've judged Show for many different promoters and haven't heard this much crying,the rules are set now set your car up for whatever class best fits your car.


I'M WITH BEN ON THIS.. I THINK I'M GONNA GIVE OUT A CHILLON (CRY BABY) TROPHY....LOL:biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 52slam (Jun 2, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

uffin::inout:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

dang jimmy where were you when they asked for input? and your not even hoping:dunno:

nelson, just two less batts you have to buy:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You just lookin for things to disqualify cars you are singling people out since you guys are bitchin bout relocated bumpers why dont you keep your money and well have a nice day I never seen something so rigged That's very insecure you'll just invent things to disqualify people what bullshit


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

No relocated bumpers haves always been a rule if your going to be a *** about keep your ass at home


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Check it out.. I'm tired of these ragidy ass 2 bit hoppers missing parts and shit take that to radical..yes we had the ragidy hoppers and were stepping it up. this is to bring back respectible complete hoppers like nelson,wayne, and howard. so people don't have to hide in the street class no more. They can hop in single and double like it should be and have a chance.U act like 2 inches will kill you.regular bumper shocks won't hold your loaded bumper? Fuck you with your crying. Think its rigged ain't no hop shop or t&w member gonna be on the stick where it counts. We adjust our cars whenever needed like we will for this hop. Bring the car and get broke off point blank.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

If it was 300 up for grabs yes I can see little to no rules but add another 0 and make it competion. Earn that W make it work. You win or neone else for that matter and get paid.anything can happen.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> You just lookin for things to disqualify cars you are singling people out since you guys are bitchin bout relocated bumpers why dont you keep your money and well have a nice day I never seen something so rigged That's very insecure you'll just invent things to disqualify people what bullshit


There is no rigging for this hop, the promoters are trying to make it as fare as possible for all to compete that is why the rules are finalized more than a month before the scheduled hop :thumbsup:
Come on now Kingfish I know you have plenty of time to change your bumper brackets before the scheduled hop date  Ben and I have not even started on are new hopper that we plan on bringing to Sam's 

Remember a true hop champion can adapt to make the rules :happysad:

I hope to see you there :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow, check it out bro, I am probably the most honest person you will ever meet. Don't you dare come on here and say that I'm throwing a rigged event. We asked for eveyones input, and based on the input, we made changes to the rules. Has any other show done that? Just cause your a fucking hack, and can't make some simple fucking changes, doesn't mean we are rigging the hop. If your a builder and own a shop, you should be able to make the necessary changes. But I guess your not, so have a nice day!!! The real hoppers will be out to support and put it down like they always do!! And just so we are clear, I'm not just talking about hop shop and T&W, I'm talking about the same people who have supported my show longer than you been hacking up cars.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

lowriv1972 said:


> Wow, check it out bro, I am probably the most honest person you will ever meet. Don't you dare come on here and say that I'm throwing a rigged event. We asked for eveyones input, and based on the input, we made changes to the rules. Has any other show done that? Just cause your a fucking hack, and can't make some simple fucking changes, doesn't mean we are rigging the hop. If your a builder and own a shop, you should be able to make the necessary changes. But I guess your not, so have a nice day!!! The real hoppers will be out to support and put it down like they always do!! And just so we are clear, I'm not just talking about hop shop and T&W, I'm talking about the same people who have supported my show longer than you been hacking up cars.


WELL SAID SHANE!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> WELL SAID SHANE!!!!!


Bullshit only reason bumpers were mentioned because me and toro push our bumpers in fuck you I always been respectful but you talkin crazy whatever we knew from the time you posted this hop that you'd find a way to make it look like input was respected but in the final say it would still reflect favoritism no one on here is stupid play your game by yourself you should just give the Money to the kids and I'll hop for free nose to nose what now!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

That's right fuck the money who ever wins donate the winnings because it's for the kids and let's get ol fashioned and hop for reals fuck the bullshit politics I don't care bout the money


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Bullshit only reason bumpers were mentioned because me and toro push our bumpers in fuck you I always been respectful but you talkin crazy whatever we knew from the time you posted this hop that you'd find a way to make it look like input was respected but in the final say it would still reflect favoritism no one on here is stupid play your game by yourself you should just give the Money to the kids and I'll hop for free nose to nose what now!


Input was taken nelson requested registerd street cars
. Wayne no entry fee for street. Ben a set time to show up. Several people a battery limit, COMPLETE cars. That was all that was given to us outside if the rules that were posted and btw were bring plenty of toys still. If you'll hop for free why not jus hop in the hop and weather you win or lose you still hopped for free? Ooooo cause you just want the "poor-me" attention. Don't worry dr. Phil has a hotline for you.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Wow, check it out bro, I am probably the most honest person you will ever meet. Don't you dare come on here and say that I'm throwing a rigged event. We asked for eveyones input, and based on the input, we made changes to the rules. Has any other show done that? Just cause your a fucking hack, and can't make some simple fucking changes, doesn't mean we are rigging the hop. If your a builder and own a shop, you should be able to make the necessary changes. But I guess your not, so have a nice day!!! The real hoppers will be out to support and put it down like they always do!! And just so we are clear, I'm not just talking about hop shop and T&W, I'm talking about the same people who have supported my show longer than you been hacking up cars.


hnomg shane got upset! see what a car hop does to people:happysad:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

:roflmao::roflmao:


Cadillac Heaven said:


> hnomg shane got upset! see what a car hop does to people:happysad:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

the hoppers today dont even know how strict the hop rules used to be back when doubles did 48" and they used to check under your batteries, and crawl under your car to measure your suspension.... people are used to anything goes back bumper action now. i think its a good thing to put up some rules to go by, especially with this much money on the line. yes it is just for the kids and the fun, but its still a hop CONTEST.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Input was taken nelson requested registerd street cars
> . Wayne no entry fee for street. Ben a set time to show up. Several people a battery limit, COMPLETE cars. That was all that was given to us outside if the rules that were posted and btw were bring plenty of toys still. If you'll hop for free why not jus hop in the hop and weather you win or lose you still hopped for free? Ooooo cause you just want the "poor-me" attention. Don't worry dr. Phil has a hotline for you.


MAN COME ON LOOK AT THE INPUT U RESPECTED WHAT DOES ANY OF THESE INPUTS GOT TO DO WITH ANY MODS. LIKE EVRYBODY ELSE IS THINKING U GUYS RAPED THESE RULES AROUND THE CARS U GOT COMING ITS ALL GOOD WE WILL SEE THAT DAY.I WILL STILL BRING A TOY AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE BUT IM NOT WASTING MY SHIT ON U GUYS ILL JUS SAVE IT FOR THE STREETLOW SHOW ON THE 10TH GOOD LUCK ON GETTING UR MONEY BACK :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:AND COME ON BE REAL U GUYS ARE JUS PUTTING THIS HOP ON TO SEE WHAT EVERYONE IS SWINGING WITH TO TRY TO STAY ON TOP OF THE GAME SO BASICALLY UR PUTTING UP THIS 3000 TO BE ABLE TO GET UP UNDER EVERYONES CAR AND IN THERE TRUNK WITH A TAPE MEASURE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> MAN COME ON LOOK AT THE INPUT U RESPECTED WHAT DOES ANY OF THESE INPUTS GOT TO DO WITH ANY MODS. LIKE EVRYBODY ELSE IS THINKING U GUYS RAPED THESE RULES AROUND THE CARS U GOT COMING ITS ALL GOOD WE WILL SEE THAT DAY.I WILL STILL BRING A TOY AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE BUT IM NOT WASTING MY SHIT ON U GUYS ILL JUS SAVE IT FOR THE STREETLOW SHOW ON THE 10TH GOOD LUCK ON GETTING UR MONEY BACK :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:AND COME ON BE REAL U GUYS ARE JUS PUTTING THIS HOP ON TO SEE WHAT EVERYONE IS SWINGING WITH TO TRY TO STAY ON TOP OF THE GAME SO BASICALLY UR PUTTING UP THIS 3000 TO BE ABLE TO GET UP UNDER EVERYONES CAR AND IN THERE TRUNK WITH A TAPE MEASURE


I ain't getting under anyones shit. Shane and his club are doin the show. We don't need that. We really need the measurements of a street car? Come on now. U mad u gotta play with the big boys?there's no measurements for single double or radical besides bumper.measurements were for the street cars to make sure there was no grey areas on what should hop there. The money is a loss as it is. Think bout how much now we put in motors and gears and metal to change the cars. Its funny seeing you and mino mad about the rules but claim to hop for the fun. And the money isn't what were doin it for we got customer cars coming in for work to replace it with.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Elwood said:


> MAN COME ON LOOK AT THE INPUT U RESPECTED WHAT DOES ANY OF THESE INPUTS GOT TO DO WITH ANY MODS. LIKE EVRYBODY ELSE IS THINKING U GUYS RAPED THESE RULES AROUND THE CARS U GOT COMING ITS ALL GOOD WE WILL SEE THAT DAY.I WILL STILL BRING A TOY AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE BUT IM NOT WASTING MY SHIT ON U GUYS ILL JUS SAVE IT FOR THE STREETLOW SHOW ON THE 10TH GOOD LUCK ON GETTING UR MONEY BACK :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:AND COME ON BE REAL U GUYS ARE JUS PUTTING THIS HOP ON TO SEE WHAT EVERYONE IS SWINGING WITH TO TRY TO STAY ON TOP OF THE GAME SO BASICALLY UR PUTTING UP THIS 3000 TO BE ABLE TO GET UP UNDER EVERYONES CAR AND IN THERE TRUNK WITH A TAPE MEASURE


***** please you got to be kidding


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Bullshit only reason bumpers were mentioned because me and toro push our bumpers in fuck you I always been respectful but you talkin crazy whatever we knew from the time you posted this hop that you'd find a way to make it look like input was respected but in the final say it would still reflect favoritism no one on here is stupid play your game by yourself you should just give the Money to the kids and I'll hop for free nose to nose what now!


Check it out homeboy, I made the rule about the bumpers, that was my decision based on my feelings. And your right, too a point, I made that rule based on del toros regal with the bumper sitting on the trunk lid like a fucking spoiler! Every year I have to hear the same people fucking cry! I want to see the hop game grow, be competitive without a bunch of bucket ass cars that barely resemble a car. I made suggestions for rules that would have thrown your ass into a coma, but I was told I was being to strict. Step your game up and just do the damn thing.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p><p>


upncomin6 said:


> I ain't getting under anyones shit. Shane and his club are doin the show. We don't need that. We really need the measurements of a street car? Come on now. U mad u gotta play with the big boys?there's no measurements for single double or radical besides bumper.measurements were for the street cars to make sure there was no grey areas on what should hop there. The money is a loss as it is. Think bout how much now we put in motors and gears and metal to change the cars. Its funny seeing you and mino mad about the rules but claim to hop for the fun. And the money isn't what were doin it for we got customer cars coming in for work to replace it with.<img src="images/smilies/cry.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cry" smilieid="73" class="inlineimg" /><img src="images/smilies/cry.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cry" smilieid="73" class="inlineimg" /><img src="images/smilies/cry.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cry" smilieid="73" class="inlineimg" /><img src="images/smilies/cry.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cry" smilieid="73" class="inlineimg" />


</p></p>
<p><p>&nbsp;</p></p>
<p>LoL like I said rules made to catter to the cars ur bringing I'm not mad ad at u bro let ur customers have a minute of glory because when they hit the regular shows then its gonna be over for them</p>


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow. I thought we are hopping to bring spectators to bring toys and blankets for the kids. my only input is to donate entry money! 
Enough talk allready its the same every where someone will win some will lose , 30 days fix your shit or get broke off


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


H0PSH0P said:


> ***** please you got to be kidding


</p>
<p> </p>
Nope


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> <p><p></p></p>
> <p><p>&nbsp;</p></p>
> <p>LoL like I said rules made to catter to the cars ur bringing I'm not mad ad at u bro let ur customers have a minute of glory because when they hit the regular shows then its gonna be over for them</p>


Haha aslong as someone shows up besides you then they might have competetion:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: I got a street car comeing for you elio show make sure you charge your batteries and get your money up to pay tim to do more work. Sams is the spot:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

And besides i think shane is a little plump to fit under a car. : )


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Damn E, sorry you feel that way. Thought you knew me better than that. These rules were made and approved by me. There's really nothing to different from other shows, we just defined them more to make things fair. Things that should be common sense, yet always seem to show up. Honestly, I hope other shows see the rules and start using them. I love how everyone is saying they will hop for free, yet when I try and get cars out there to hop "for free" no one shows up. Your still my boy, I've always looked up to you. I hope to see you there bro!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> And besides i think shane is a little plump to fit under a car. : )


Lol, no need to sugar coat it, Im fat!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I got $5 on your corn dogs shane & a diet coke


lowriv1972 said:


> Lol, no need to sugar coat it, Im fat!!!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Let's make sams july 9th DON'T FEED SHANE DAY!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p><p>


upncomin6 said:


> Haha aslong as someone shows up besides you then they might have competetion<img src="images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="<img src="images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":roflmao:" smilieid="12" class="inlineimg" />" smilieid="12" class="inlineimg" /><img src="images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="<img src="images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":roflmao:" smilieid="12" class="inlineimg" />" smilieid="12" class="inlineimg" /><img src="images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="<img src="images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":roflmao:" smilieid="12" class="inlineimg" />" smilieid="12" class="inlineimg" /> I got a street car comeing for you elio show make sure you charge your batteries and get your money up to pay tim to do more work. Sams is the spot<img src="images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title="<img src="images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg" />" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg" />


</p></p>
<p><p>&nbsp;</p></p>
<p>Like I said I ain't wasting my time and bringing my cuty im just gonna roll in my big body so u want some come get some at the show the next day where they don't have ur gay as rules and come at me when u got ur own shit</p>


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


lowriv1972 said:


> Damn E, sorry you feel that way. Thought you knew me better than that. These rules were made and approved by me. There's really nothing to different from other shows, we just defined them more to make things fair. Things that should be common sense, yet always seem to show up. Honestly, I hope other shows see the rules and start using them. I love how everyone is saying they will hop for free, yet when I try and get cars out there to hop "for free" no one shows up. Your still my boy, I've always looked up to you. I hope to see you there bro!


</p>
<p> </p>
I'll be there bro u know I got much love & Respect for u bro and T&W just voicing my opinion that's all


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

upncomin6 said:


> Let's make sams july 9th DON'T FEED SHANE DAY!


***** I'm not an animal at the zoo!!!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> <p><p></p></p>
> <p><p>&nbsp;</p></p>
> <p>Like I said I ain't wasting my time and bringing my cuty im just gonna roll in my big body so u want some come get some at the show the next day where they don't have ur gay as rules and come at me when u got ur own shit</p>


As far as I was told streetlow isn't having a hop. And I was talkin bout nosing up after the hop. Don't trip off my"own" I'm commin out soon enough.. but bring the cutlass to the show I got a street car for it. Don't be scurred


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> As far as I was told streetlow isn't having a hop. And I was talkin bout nosing up after the hop. Don't trip off my"own" I'm commin out soon enough.. but bring the cutlass to the show I got a street car for it. Don't be scurred













WHAT U WANNA DO ? :dunno:
BRING UR OWN THEN WE COULD TALK UNTILL THEN JUST :shh: :rofl::rofl::rofl::buttkick:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

Elwood said:


> WHAT U WANNA DO ? :dunno:
> BRING UR OWN THEN WE COULD TALK UNTILL THEN JUST :shh: :rofl::rofl::rofl::buttkick:



I GOT SOMETHING FOR IT !


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> WHAT U WANNA DO ? :dunno:
> BRING UR OWN THEN WE COULD TALK UNTILL THEN JUST :shh: :rofl::rofl::rofl::buttkick:


come on elio, you know thats your monthly payment to tim :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

HOP SHOP said:


> I GOT SOMETHING FOR IT ![/QUOTE
> 
> IS THIS DANIEL????????


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> come on elio, you know thats your monthly payment to tim :biggrin:


LOL UR RITE GOT TO PAY HIM FOR SOMETHING ELSE I GOT COMING OUT


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

Elwood said:


> HOP SHOP said:
> 
> 
> > I GOT SOMETHING FOR IT ![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> come on elio, you know thats your monthly payment to tim :biggrin:



I WOULDNT PAY TIM CLEAN MY WHITE WALL'S


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Let me know what if you wanna bring the cutty out to play. The bank is jus a 5 min trip.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> Check it out homeboy, I made the rule about the bumpers, that was my decision based on my feelings. And your right, too a point, I made that rule based on del toros regal with the bumper sitting on the trunk lid like a fucking spoiler! Every year I have to hear the same people fucking cry! I want to see the hop game grow, be competitive without a bunch of bucket ass cars that barely resemble a car. I made suggestions for rules that would have thrown your ass into a coma, but I was told I was being to strict. Step your game up and just do the damn thing.


the only thing I dont like shane is if you going to say this and that about car bumpers then trucks should have to have them period. none of this it was an option bs. just my opinion


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

All vehicles must have front and rear bumpers according to d.o.t. Laws


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> All vehicles must have front and rear bumpers according to d.o.t. Laws


ya and modified suspension is illegal too whats your point


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Bullshit only reason bumpers were mentioned because me and toro push our bumpers in *fuck you* I always been respectful but you talkin crazy whatever we knew from the time you posted this hop that you'd find a way to make it look like input was respected but in the final say it would still reflect favoritism no one on here is stupid play your game by yourself you should just give the Money to the kids and I'll hop for free nose to nose what now!


NOW WHY THE HELL DO YOU WANT TO TELL ME "FUCK YOU"? I DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS HOP AND I'VE SAID NOTHING CRAZY ON THIS TOPIC.. I'M JUST GONNA BE THERE AND COVER IT FOR THE MAGAZINE.... SO IF YOU STILL WANT TO SAY FUCK YOU TO ME, THEN DON'T EVEN BOTHER COMING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW EITHER CAUSE I'LL BAN YOU & YOUR TEAM FROM COMING IN... AND YES I DO HAVE THE POWER TO DO THAT!!:biggrin: BUT IF YOU'RE GONNA TALK NICE TO ME, THEN WE'RE GONNA BE OK...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

himbone said:


> the only thing I dont like shane is if you going to say this and that about car bumpers then trucks should have to have them period. none of this it was an option bs. just my opinion


I AGREE, GOOD INPUT JIMMY...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Imma check fords archives for the spec sheets to see if ranger came with a rollpan as an option cuz I don't think it did if so the truck should have to have a bumper thats fair but it's your peeps your show or whatever so you'll always say it's cool blah blah bullshit


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Find a spec sheet that says all 1988 ford rangers came with a rear bumper and we'll put one on.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

upncomin6 said:


> Find a spec sheet that says all 1988 ford rangers came with a rear bumper and we'll put one on.


couldnt someone say the same for any car then? who is to say that chevy didnt sell a 64 impala without a rear bumper? or and 82 regal without a bumper?


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

When u went to the dealer to buy a mini truck you had the choice of a rearbumper or not. Mabe jus for the hell of it we can thro a bumper on it. Won't make us mad lol its only 4 bolts


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

himbone said:


> the only thing I dont like shane is if you going to say this and that about car bumpers then trucks should have to have them period. none of this it was an option bs. just my opinion


I have seen a few "work" trucks on the lots without rear bumpers. I will find out tomorrow what the options are on trucks. At home depot we had hell of trucks that came in without rear bumpers. So I thought it was an option. But I will have an answer tomorrow.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Just went to edmunds checked all the options for every style ranger all came with regular or step bumper rollpan wasnt an option but who cares


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


himbone said:


> ya and modified suspension is illegal too whats your point


</p>
<p> </p>
Ur wrong there because public transportation has modified suspension so that is not illegal trust me I know I beat alot of tickets that way and my point was backing up the statement u made about the trucks having to have the rear bumpers


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Ok you win mino the truck will have a stock bumper.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

I have bought a new Ford and a Mazda back in the day and both the rear bumpers were a option.On the Mazda the two ruber pad were also a add on.The Ford only had a cheesie license plate bracket no roll pan.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> NOW WHY THE HELL DO YOU WANT TO TELL ME "FUCK YOU"? I DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS HOP AND I'VE SAID NOTHING CRAZY ON THIS TOPIC.. I'M JUST GONNA BE THERE AND COVER IT FOR THE MAGAZINE.... SO IF YOU STILL WANT TO SAY FUCK YOU TO ME, THEN DON'T EVEN BOTHER COMING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW EITHER CAUSE I'LL BAN YOU & YOUR TEAM FROM COMING IN... AND YES I DO HAVE THE POWER TO DO THAT!!:biggrin: BUT IF YOU'RE GONNA TALK NICE TO ME, THEN WE'RE GONNA BE OK...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> NOW WHY THE HELL DO YOU WANT TO TELL ME "FUCK YOU"? I DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS HOP AND I'VE SAID NOTHING CRAZY ON THIS TOPIC.. I'M JUST GONNA BE THERE AND COVER IT FOR THE MAGAZINE.... SO IF YOU STILL WANT TO SAY FUCK YOU TO ME, THEN DON'T EVEN BOTHER COMING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW EITHER CAUSE I'LL BAN YOU & YOUR TEAM FROM COMING IN... AND YES I DO HAVE THE POWER TO DO THAT!!:biggrin: BUT IF YOU'RE GONNA TALK NICE TO ME, THEN WE'RE GONNA BE OK...


i think he was talking to shane...:dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i think the law is that you only have to have a front bumper... i know bitd my dad bought a truck and it didnt come with a back bumper. on his there were some little rubber stops that they called a "bumper":dunno:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> i think he was talking to shane...:dunno:


Whether he was taking to Shane or Pauly it was not right: he has cross the line and got too personal, with that attitude stay home!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

come on guys, these rules arent that bad, just put some work in to your cars, there is still plenty of time


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

just because trucks did or did not come with a bumper from the factory really should not be the issue. it is an advantage not to have the bumper on there or else everyone with a truck would run a bumper. I just think if you going to be so concerned about cars bumpers then trucks should run them too. like you guys say there is plenty of time to install one right?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

eastbay_drop said:


> come on guys, these rules arent that bad, just put some work in to your cars, there is still plenty of time


EXACTLY!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

eastbay_drop said:


> come on guys, these rules arent that bad, just put some work in to your cars, there is still plenty of time




:thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot::drama::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Let me know what if you wanna bring the cutty out to play. The bank is jus a 5 min trip.



WHOS CAR U DETAILING?????????????


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> WHOS CAR U DETAILING?????????????


Good joke. I thought we were showing big bodies. And no its not a lease. just know when your ready to put that money you posted on the trunk im ready.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Good joke. I thought we were showing big bodies. And no its not a lease. just know when your ready to put that money you posted on the trunk im ready.



IM READY WHEN EVER U BRING UR CAR OUT...:dunno::dunno: UNTIL THEN JUST :shh: AND NO IM TALKING ABOUT A REAL BIG BODY :biggrin::rant:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

id take the beamer over that anyday


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sorry Pauly I wouldnt disrespect you, you always been good to us and I was out of place sometimes I got foot in mouth disease but I'll fix the bumper back to stock enough said


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Sorry Pauly I wouldnt disrespect you, you always been good to us and I was out of place sometimes I got foot in mouth disease but I'll fix the bumper back to stock enough said


:thumbsup:takes a real man to say sorry, when there wrong....


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

himbone said:


> id take the beamer over that anyday


YEA ME TOO BUT THE MONEY SPENT ON GETTING THE CADDY AND OUR CARS DONE YOU CAN GET ONE ALL YOU NEED IS THE DOWN PAYMENT BUT IF YOU HAVE A NEW ONE WITH THE PINK IN HAND YOU OWN IF YOU MAKIN PAYMENTS THE BANK OWNS IT SO UNLESS YOU CASHIN ONE OUT IT AINT YOURS JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> come on elio, you know thats your monthly payment to tim :biggrin:


Half down for charging batteries


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elwood said:


> IM READY WHEN EVER U BRING UR CAR OUT...:dunno::dunno: UNTIL THEN JUST :shh: AND NO IM TALKING ABOUT A REAL BIG BODY :biggrin::rant:


Big bodies are just 4 door Regal’s they are too common :banghead:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Bad Company 64 said:


> Big bodies are just 4 door Regal’s they are too common :banghead:


:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

all this over a street class?? :ugh:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Coast One said:


> all this over a street class?? :ugh:


*Not only over the street class but over a TV dinner street car that was owned and built by a girl :shh:* 

:rimshot:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Bad Company 64 said:


> *Not only over the street class but over a TV dinner street car that was owned and built by a girl :shh:*
> 
> :rimshot:


I knew that car look familiar (Uce) TV dinner G-body = NO Respect :buttkick:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

puertorican65 said:


> YEA ME TOO BUT THE MONEY SPENT ON GETTING THE CADDY AND *OUR CARS* DONE YOU CAN GET ONE ALL YOU NEED IS THE DOWN PAYMENT BUT IF YOU HAVE A NEW ONE WITH THE PINK IN HAND YOU OWN IF YOU MAKIN PAYMENTS THE BANK OWNS IT SO UNLESS YOU CASHIN ONE OUT IT AINT YOURS JUST MY 2 CENTS


 Redoing the trunk on a car does not mean you built the car :thumbsdown:

*JUST MY 2 CENTS*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

DAM MY DOG JUST FARTED


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Sorry Pauly I wouldnt disrespect you, you always been good to us and I was out of place sometimes I got foot in mouth disease but I'll fix the bumper back to stock enough said


RIGHT ON. LIKE I SAID, TALK NICE TO ME AND WE'RE COOL...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Coast One said:


> all this over a street class?? :ugh:


RIGHT!! SAME THING I WAS THINKING....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I knew I had the pics still.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I believe that is a skinny version of Ben in the background??


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Tom


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Pica in the background when getting stuck was ok!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Shane you still never posted the pics from the 08 xmas hop. last time i hopped the car at sams


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

himbone said:


> Shane you still never posted the pics from the 08 xmas hop. last time i hopped the car at sams


Really, When I get home Ill take a look at my pics. I thought I had. Sorry.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> Really, When I get home Ill take a look at my pics. I thought I had. Sorry.


thanks LITTLE buddy


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

himbone said:


> thanks LITTLE buddy


 LOL


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> Pica in the background when getting stuck was ok!!


dammm how long ago was that


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

HOP SHOP said:


> dammm how long ago was that


Now that I look at that pic, I think your skinny version is right in the middle?? That has to be at least 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> I knew I had the pics still.


*Hey look there is a pic of Elio when he was skinny too.............oops my bad that is the previous ower/building* :inout:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> Pica in the background when getting stuck was ok!!


Dam......attention whore Ben had 2 of his cars in the pit :finger:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Bad Company 64 said:


> *Hey look there is a pic of Elio when he was skinny too.............oops my bad that is the previous ower/building* :inout:


changing a car from fat whites to skinnys doesnt make you the builder??????


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Company 64 said:


> Big bodies are just 4 door Regal’s they are too common :banghead:



like the regal u had stagefrite :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Dam LMAO in the words of a old school hopper Eleo "Your Show JUst Got Canceled" :roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Company 64 said:


> *Not only over the street class but over a TV dinner street car that was owned and built by a girl :shh:*
> 
> :rimshot:


BUT I OWN IT NOW AND YES BAUGHT NOT BUILT SO:dunno: WHATS UR POINT ?? WHAT DO U HAVE A 62 THATS IN PIECES THAT U NEVER COULD GET BACK TOGETHER FOR THE LAST 3 DECADES ALWAYS HOPPING EVERYBODYS ELSES SHIT... AT LEAST I OWN WHAT I HOP.WHAT ABOUT U I GUESS THE LEGACY LIVES ON HA. FATHER LIKE SON :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: OH MY BAD U DID HAVE A REGAL THAT COULDNT EVEN GET UP EVEN IF U TRIED UR VIAGRA ON IT :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:U GUYS ARE FUNNY THATS WHY I LIKE U GUYS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Company 64 said:


> Redoing the trunk on a car does not mean you built the car :thumbsdown:
> 
> *JUST MY 2 CENTS*


 AND HOPPING A CAR DOESNT MAKE IT URS


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H0PSH0P said:


> I knew that car look familiar (Uce) TV dinner G-body = NO Respect :buttkick:


HOPPING OTHER PEOPLES SHIT=NO RESPECT  TALKING ABOUT WHAT THEY USE TO HAVE= HAS BEENS:buttkick: 
TAPPING BUMPER WITH THIER OWN SHIT = WINNERS :h5: WHAT CATAGORY DO U FALL IN????????


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> I believe that is a skinny version of Ben in the background??


OH SHIT STAGE FRITE :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> changing a car from fat whites to skinnys doesnt make you the builder??????


CALM DOWN MICKLO WHAT HAVE U BUILT??????????


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

daammmm ALL I KNOW IS IM DRIVIN MY SHIT ON THE FREEWAY TO THE SHOW AND HOP!!!! IM STILL NOT CONSIDERD STREET AND IM STILL SAYIN FUCK IT!!


CAN YALL NAKE MY OWN CLASS??? CAN YALL MAKE A FREEWAY CLASS SO I CAN COMPETE WITH FREEWAY DRIVEN HOPPERS???:rimshot::roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Elwood said:


> CALM DOWN MICKLO WHAT HAVE U BUILT??????????


HAVING BLACK MAGIC BUILD A CAR DOESNT MAKE U A BUILDER EITHER :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Elwood said:


> HOPPING OTHER PEOPLES SHIT=NO RESPECT  TALKING ABOUT WHAT THEY USE TO HAVE= HAS BEENS:buttkick:
> TAPPING BUMPER WITH THIER OWN SHIT = WINNERS :h5: WHAT CATAGORY DO U FALL IN????????






 
HERES UR SONG BEN JUST KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE MEMORIES U HAVE OF WHAT U USE TO BE,,AND CLOSE UR EYES AND PICTURE ME HOPPIN WHILE UR EATING UR T.V. DINNER L.M.A.O. U OLD HAS BEEN BASTARD :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TO THOSE OF U THAT ARE WONDERING ABOUT ALL THIS SHIT TALKING!!!!!!!!!!! NO ITS NOT SERIOUS WER ALL BOYS FROM BACK IN THE DAY JUST BUSTING EACHOTHERS BALLS .............SO DONT TRIP THERES NO FUNK HAPPENING AT ALL THIS EVENT IS TO SUPPORT E.C.CAR CLUB WITH THE TOY DRIVE FOR THE KIDS...... ITS GONA BE GOOD FAMILY DAY OF FUN.....

AND FOR THOSE OF U WONDERING WHY IM POSTING THIS IS BECAUSE IM GETTING P.M.s FROM PEOPLE ASKING IF THIS IS FUNK GOING ON


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> BUT I OWN IT NOW AND YES BAUGHT NOT BUILT SO:dunno: WHATS UR POINT ?? WHAT DO U HAVE A 62 THATS IN PIECES THAT U NEVER COULD GET BACK TOGETHER FOR THE LAST 3 DECADES ALWAYS HOPPING EVERYBODYS ELSES SHIT... AT LEAST I OWN WHAT I HOP.WHAT ABOUT U I GUESS THE LEGACY LIVES ON HA. FATHER LIKE SON :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: OH MY BAD U DID HAVE A REGAL THAT COULDNT EVEN GET UP EVEN IF U TRIED UR VIAGRA ON IT :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:U GUYS ARE FUNNY THATS WHY I LIKE U GUYS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


The difference with us and u is were not tripping on having to be out there with "our own" ask around and see how many cars we've had our hands on. Were out there's making shit happen while your jus a sale beggin customer. Ask round well put money on otha peoples cars to help them ride. Were making the monsters that your scared to hop against. Yenno that shit that has you begging for the street class rules to change:roflmao::roflmao:now common will there be the cutlass u hop at the hop.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0:0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> CALM DOWN MICKLO WHAT HAVE U BUILT??????????


blackmagic worked on my car deffinetly didnt build it for me. it will be back soon enough as a street driven low we can hop on the freeway if you want.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

if your cutlass can keep up that is.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> The difference with us and u is were not tripping on having to be out there with "our own" ask around and see how many cars we've had our hands on. Were out there's making shit happen while your jus a sale beggin customer. Ask round well put money on otha peoples cars to help them ride. Were making the monsters that your scared to hop against. Yenno that shit that has you begging for the street class rules to change:roflmao::roflmao:now common will there be the cutlass u hop at the hop.


SHIT IF UR THAT GENEROUS CAN I GET A SPONCER SO I DONT HAVE TO GIVE TIM ALL MY MONEY:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> if your cutlass can keep up that is.


I DONT KNOW MICKLO I ONLY HAVE A 3.8 :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> SHIT IF UR THAT GENEROUS CAN I GET A SPONCER SO I DONT HAVE TO GIVE TIM ALL MY MONEY:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


damn it cost to be a boss. Why u still a janitor tho?the elco started at the 40s at least still street Lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

ok guys calm down im first to nose up to elio, fall in line, no cuts... :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> ok guys calm down im first to nose up to elio, fall in line, no cuts... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elwood said:


> BUT I OWN IT NOW AND YES BAUGHT NOT BUILT SO:dunno: WHATS UR POINT ?? WHAT DO U HAVE A 62 THATS IN PIECES THAT U NEVER COULD GET BACK TOGETHER FOR THE LAST 3 DECADES ALWAYS HOPPING EVERYBODYS ELSES SHIT... AT LEAST I OWN WHAT I HOP.WHAT ABOUT U I GUESS THE LEGACY LIVES ON HA. FATHER LIKE SON :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: OH MY BAD U DID HAVE A REGAL THAT COULDNT EVEN GET UP EVEN IF U TRIED UR VIAGRA ON IT :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:U GUYS ARE FUNNY THATS WHY I LIKE U GUYS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


The front Clip to the 62 in peices is worth more than your second hand G body lifted with the painted rims  

Do you sleep at night thinking your a Street class hop winner  The only reason you won at Socios is because the hop sponsor happened to be the same person that relifted your car and also because Wayne did not show up :twak: 

I have won bigger trophys at real hop comp with a borrowed T&W built car than you ever will 

We earn are trophys


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

HERES UR SONG BEN JUST KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE MEMORIES U HAVE OF WHAT U USE TO BE,,AND CLOSE UR EYES AND PICTURE ME HOPPIN WHILE UR EATING UR T.V. DINNER L.M.A.O. U OLD HAS BEEN BASTARD :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:XOXOXOXOXO[/QUOTE]

LMAO Don't forget I'm the one you what to grow up to be


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

himbone said:


> Shane you still never posted the pics from the 08 xmas hop. last time i hopped the car at sams


*Here is one I have for you Jimmy, big wheels in the front and little wheels in the back* :wave:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elwood said:


> SHIT IF UR THAT GENEROUS CAN I GET A SPONCER SO I DONT HAVE TO GIVE TIM ALL MY MONEY:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


*I do not know why you hand your money to Tim, you can see who he calls when he is in trouble* :buttkick:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> ok guys calm down im first to nose up to elio, fall in line, no cuts... :biggrin:


 coming to a hop near you soon 
* El Frijol*


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:drama:Telemundo


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Bad Company 64 said:


> *Here is one I have for you Jimmy, big wheels in the front and little wheels in the back* :wave:


LIke everyone is saying do what you gotta do to make your car work.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> damn it cost to be a boss. Why u still a janitor tho?the elco started at the 40s at least still street Lol


WHAT DO U KNOW ABOUT BEING A BOSS LAST THING I SAW U ROLLIN IS UR DADDYS OLD B2000 :roflmao::roflmao:JANITOR ??? COME ON I MAKE ALOT MORE THAN U PROBABLY WILL EVER SEE ON UR PAY STUB. AGAIN BRAGING ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES SHIT :loco:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Honestly jimmy u did that. Read the rules and got the w


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Company 64 said:


> The front Clip to the 62 in peices is worth more than your second hand G body lifted with the painted rims
> 
> Do you sleep at night thinking your a Street class hop winner  The only reason you won at Socios is because the hop sponsor happened to be the same person that relifted your car and also because Wayne did not show up :twak:
> 
> ...


THATS IF U CAN FIND THE PIECES. AND MY RIMS ARE POWDER COATED GET IT RITE:rant: BUT UR STILL TO OLD TO KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT. AND IT AINT MY FAULT THAT WAYNE WAS SCARED TO SHOW UP AT THE HOP:run:LIKE U SAID WIN TROPHYS WITH BORROWED CARS NEVER UR OWN :naughty::twak:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> ok guys calm down im first to nose up to elio, fall in line, no cuts... :biggrin:


hno:hno::barf:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H0PSH0P said:


> :drama:Telemundo


THIS IS BETTER THAN TELEMUNDO


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Elwood said:


> THATS IF U CAN FIND THE PIECES. AND MY RIMS ARE POWDER COATED GET IT RITE:rant: BUT UR STILL TO OLD TO KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT. AND IT AINT MY FAULT THAT WAYNE WAS SCARED TO SHOW UP AT THE HOP:run:LIKE U SAID WIN *TROPHYS WITH BORROWED CARS NEVER UR OWN* :naughty::twak:


BUT TOM *BUILT* ALL THE CARS HE HOPPED...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> BUT TOM *BUILT* ALL THE CARS HE HOPPED...


 REALY  I NEVER NEW THAT THANK U FOR SHAREING THAT WITH ME ITS AMAZING U LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Elwood said:


> REALY  I NEVER NEW THAT THANK U FOR SHAREING THAT WITH ME ITS AMAZING U LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY:thumbsup:


You're welcome Brotha anytime....:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> ok guys calm down im first to nose up to elio, fall in line, no cuts... :biggrin:


:0:0:0:thumbsup:
lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bad Company 64 said:


> *I do not know why you hand your money to Tim, you can see who he calls when he is in trouble* :buttkick:



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn I been missin out... lol its like days of our lives in hereor all my children lol


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> .


Can u requote or edit the post to the rules we are using. No wishbones n street. And the bumper rule. Just so there's no confusion thanks


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

lowriv1972 said:


> OK, HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL RULES, SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO PUT THEM UP LAST NIGHT.
> 
> *ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES*
> 
> ...


 no changes as of 6/3/11 more than a month to work with what you can. Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Kool


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

upncomin6 said:


> Let me know what if you wanna bring the cutty out to play. The bank is jus a 5 min trip.


dont worry daniel, lucinda said if you really wanted a cadi big body she'll trade you a pink one no problem.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> dont worry daniel, lucinda said if you really wanted a cadi big body she'll trade you a pink one no problem.


Throw in her personal plates and we might have a deal lol:rofl::rofl:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

T.T.T.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Jimmy, I can't seem to find the disc I had the hop pics on. Maybe Rolo has pics that he took, I'll see if he does.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> Jimmy, I can't seem to find the disc I had the hop pics on. Maybe Rolo has pics that he took, I'll see if he does.


I think your sister was the one taking pics?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh, my cousin!!! That's right, this damn old age is fucking me up!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elwood said:


> SHIT IF UR THAT GENEROUS CAN I GET A SPONCER SO I DONT HAVE TO GIVE TIM ALL MY MONEY:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Sure is a lot of shit talkin hope they change the classes so you can dance your car


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Sure is a lot of shit talkin hope they change the classes so you can dance your car



U GOT JOKES NOW TO HA FUCKER DONT FORGET UR BAT LIGHT TO CALL FOR HELP WHEN U CHIP OUT...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave: WHAT UP FELLAS IT SURE IS QUIET UP IN HERE!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :drama: :rimshot: :naughty: :fool2:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Maybe too quiet


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Maybe too quiet


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:shh:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Jimmy, I can't seem to find the disc I had the hop pics on. Maybe Rolo has pics that he took, I'll see if he does.


I looked throu all my pics and these are the only ones i found of Jimmys car..






























I will keep looking..


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON ITS TO QUIET UP IN HERE????????


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Elwood said:


> WHATS GOING ON ITS TO QUIET UP IN HERE????????


Cuz some of us do work on our own cars and don't have time to be on L.I.L. all day.:nicoderm:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elwood said:


> WHATS GOING ON ITS TO QUIET UP IN HERE????????


Car dancers are so 90's no one wants to talk to old shit come by my girl will give you free switch. Hittin lessons


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Take a seat elio


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H0PSH0P said:


> Cuz some of us do work on our own cars and don't have time to be on L.I.L. all day.:nicoderm:


COME ON ***** THE ONLY THING UR WORKING ON IS A RACK OF RIBS AND PLANNING TOMORROWS MENU U FAT BASTARD.........


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Car dancers are so 90's no one wants to talk to old shit come by my girl will give you free switch. Hittin lessons


OH YEA FUCK U TO REMEMBER I GOT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Take a seat elio



I REALY THINK WE SHOULD WATCH THIS TOGETHER DANIEL BECAUSE THE ONLY TIME IVE SEEN U IN THE PITS IS TO BE A GROUND MAN:wow: AND DOING VALLET PARKING FOR UR TEAM..:yessad::nicoderm:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Its cus u never leave the pond...its ok u can come valet the hoppers when ur done with the tv dinner. And yea I need practice too


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Its cus u never leave the pond...its ok u can come valet the hoppers when ur done with the tv dinner. And yea I need practice too


Told u I'm not bringing my t.v dinner I'm bringing my 4 dr. Regal


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

AND WE ARE BACK!!! LOL


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> Told u I'm not bringing my t.v dinner I'm bringing my 4 dr. Regal


Your better of bringing the ram..atleast it will be worth something carrying toys for shane


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Fun stuff:rofl:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Your better of bringing the ram..atleast it will be worth something carrying toys for shane


YOU READ MY MIND I WAS GONNA PAY TIM TO HOOK UP MY RAM AND BRING THAT TO SWING IT BUT I KNOW U WILL PROBABLY COME UP WITH SOME NEW SHIT TO NOT LET ME SWING IT THAT DAY


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Its cus u never leave the pond...its ok u can come valet the hoppers when ur done with the tv dinner. And yea I need practice too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

EY SHANE ARE U GONNA HAVE DANIEL DO VALET FOR THE HOP?????????:roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> YOU READ MY MIND I WAS GONNA PAY TIM TO HOOK UP MY RAM AND BRING THAT TO SWING IT BUT I KNOW U WILL PROBABLY COME UP WITH SOME NEW SHIT TO NOT LET ME SWING IT THAT DAY


Lol I never said u can't hop. Your choosing not to. When we all talked about the rules u weren't even in the convo. Nobody was picking on you. Trust me your car is not that hot to have to single it out. It works yes but come on u think I singled u out? I don't even know what rule you don't like because at the beggining of the topic you didn't say anything. Is it the registrastion rule?


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> upncomin6 said:
> 
> 
> > Its cus u never leave the pond...its ok u can come valet the hoppers when ur done with the tv dinner. And yea I need practice too
> ...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


upncomin6 said:


> Elwood said:
> 
> 
> > </p>
> ...


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> <p>
> 
> 
> upncomin6 said:
> ...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Elwood said:
> 
> 
> > <p>
> ...


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> upncomin6 said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong u scared or is it stage frite u talking all this shit that I need to step it up like ur king hydraulics now I'm doing that and u ain't even gonna hop what kinda shit is that come on. Swing what u have for me at the stick and we could nose up after don't be scared bro its all for fun .or is it because they won't let u borrow a car to compete .what is it bro?
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

The impala is sick it won't make this hop


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> The impala is sick it won't make this hop


Damn it must have caught it from the truck cause it ain't comming either. Its sitting out this one too.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Elwood said:
> 
> 
> > Yea do u need to step it up crying bout street rules. The rules wasn't made for u or against u they were just made. And I know I ain't the best but I'm doin what I can and tryna step it up out here. This shit is boring with no motivation for anyone. There ain't support from or for the shows so no1 comes out. Now sit back and look what I'm doing. I don't like the prize money shows put out so instead of bitchin we either don't go or bite our tounge, but this time I'm. Tryna make a better show not by singling people out but by making it a competetion with a very decent prize.I. took away entry fees for the street class so they're jus hoppin for free money. The other classes are 20 bucks plus a toy. Is that too much for u to come play for a cause?I'm talkin shit cause nobody I've talked to understands where your comming from with all this bs. U seem to the only one really upset. Instead of thumbs up u shoulda gave ur input before the 1st.now as for me on the stick that ain't my spot cause of respect for my dad and mikie the people who put me on. The people who gave me the knowledg I do got. How am I gonna say" ey I'm doin this. " if they say go for it then I will if not ill see u nose to nose. After the hop.
> ...


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

I ain't gonna be on the stick I got bad eyes lol. And yea I can see how this is all waynes fault.haha..its all bsing too but yea there's a street car comming not for the hop jus for fun so let's jus show everyone what we can do. Don't forget big fish will be filming the event don't cheese up haha


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:uh:
sure blame it on the white guy!

dont forget to save your juice elio cause im commin for u...:ninja:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck you Fuck you Your cool Fuck you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkcoobYUu8g&NR=1


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:Sweet we even get visitors from time to time even if they don't say hi when your standing in line at th harbor freight in Modesto very far to drive but the parking lot sales rule:thumbsup


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> :uh:
> sure blame it on the white guy!
> 
> dont forget to save your juice elio cause im commin for u...:ninja:



DONT TRIP WAYNE I GOT THE ENERGISER BUNNY IN MY TRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twak: IM GONNA BREAK U ,BEN,TOM,TIM,DANIEL OFF SOMETHING GOOD :boink: I JUST DONT WANNA SEE NO THAT DAY LOL :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:OH I ALMOST FORGOT HAROLD TO :yes:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> The impala is sick it won't make this hop


many health risks associated with lead


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA




:thumbsup::thumbsup:NICE DANCER:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

maybe ill sell my motor from the old 64 and buy a cutlass:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:NICE DANCER:thumbsup::thumbsup:


heres another video I would love to see you put your car on the bumper half as many times in a row as this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA&feature=related


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Raise. Your hand if you. Do 100"+ with a car!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Raise. Your hand if you. Do 100"+ with a car!


100'' means you are still losing most shows timmy


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> :uh:
> sure blame it on the white guy!
> 
> dont forget to save your juice elio cause im commin for u...:ninja:


They have to blame the white guy, thre isnt a black guy to blame, other than Tom that is!!! LOL


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

himbone said:


> 100'' means you are still losing most shows timmy


He'd have to go to shows to do that


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Sure is quiet in here. hope everyone is working on their cars!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


lowriv1972 said:


> Sure is quiet in here. hope everyone is working on their cars!!!


</p>
<p> </p>

Just dropped mine off at the paint shop to give it a face lift


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> They have to blame the white guy, thre isnt a black guy to blame, other than Tom that is!!! LOL





lowriv1972 said:


> Sure is quiet in here. hope everyone is working on their cars!!!


We you fucking with me I am just keeping to myself and working at the shop swapping frames (*NOT JUST BUMPER BRACKETS*) 



















Coming soon *EL FRIJOL :rimshot::finger:*

*Shane's Fat*


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Raise. Your hand if you. Do 100"+ with a car!


Keep your hand down Tim, you need a new tape measurer you guesstiments are always wrong :twak:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elwood said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> 
> Just dropped mine off at the paint shop to give it a face lift


Is it getting a few coats of lead based paint :scrutinize:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Bad Company 64 said:


> Keep your hand down Tim, you need a new tape measurer you guesstiments are always wrong :twak:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

THE MICROWAVE DANCER IS DOING WHAT IT WAS BUILT TO DO :thumbsup::dunno: NOW ITS OFF TO GET REPAINTED


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> THE MICROWAVE DANCER IS DOING WHAT IT WAS BUILT TO DO :thumbsup::dunno: NOW ITS OFF TO GET REPAINTED


built to chip


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> built to chip


That's alot coming from a hasbeen lol thanks I needed a good laugh


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> That's alot coming from a hasbeen lol thanks I needed a good laugh


yup has been king of the streets in san jose has been king of the streets in sac.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> yup has been king of the streets in san jose has been king of the streets in sac.



LIKE I SAID ONCE UPON A TIME LONG LONG AGO THERE WAS AN ORANGE 64 THAT WOULD TAP BUMPER WHEN IT WANTED TO.AND THEN POOR LITTLE JIMMY HAD TO GET RID OF IT CAUSE IT DIDNT WANNA WORK AGAIN.LMAO :rofl::roflmao::roflmao:COME ON MAN ENOUGH OF THE BED TIME STORIES SAVE THAT SHIT FOR UR GRAND KIDS WER TALKING ABOUT JULY 2nd 2011 ANYTHING ELSE IS HISTORY BRO I CAN PULL MINE OUT THE GARAGE AND TAP BUMPER RITE NOW CAN U????????????? THE ONLY THING U CAN PULL OUT IS PICS.AND VIDEOS LMAO :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:SO JUST :shh::shh: MICKLO


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Company 64 said:


> Is it getting a few coats of lead based paint :scrutinize:


JUST GETTING SOME FRESH CANDY PUT ON IT CHANGE IT UP ALITTLE BIT :thumbsup: DO U GOT ANY EXTRA LEAD THAT U MITE WANNA GET RID OF????????????????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> LIKE I SAID ONCE UPON A TIME LONG LONG AGO THERE WAS AN ORANGE 64 THAT WOULD TAP BUMPER WHEN IT WANTED TO.AND THEN POOR LITTLE JIMMY HAD TO GET RID OF IT CAUSE IT DIDNT WANNA WORK AGAIN.LMAO :rofl::roflmao::roflmao:COME ON MAN ENOUGH OF THE BED TIME STORIES SAVE THAT SHIT FOR UR GRAND KIDS WER TALKING ABOUT JULY 2nd 2011 ANYTHING ELSE IS HISTORY BRO I CAN PULL MINE OUT THE GARAGE AND TAP BUMPER RITE NOW CAN U????????????? THE ONLY THING U CAN PULL OUT IS PICS.AND VIDEOS LMAO :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:SO JUST :shh::shh: MICKLO


actually it was working fine when I got rid of it. doing the most numbers it ever did. only reason i got rid of it was no competition around here. Dont worry ill be out soon enough and you can have the first hop if you want


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> actually it was working fine when I got rid of it. doing the most numbers it ever did. only reason i got rid of it was no competition around here. Dont worry ill be out soon enough and you can have the first hop if you want


THATS FUNNY CAUSE THE LAST TIME I SEEN YOU HOP WAS AT SAMS AND THAT WAS RITE BEFORE YOU GAVE IT UP AND IT WAS NO WHERE CLOSE TO THE BUMPER LOL AND WHAT UR SAYING IS THAT NOBODY WAS ABLE TO FUCK WITH U FROM HOP SHOP/T&W/OR KOOL AID HA??? :dunno: BUT I AM GLAD TO KNOW U CARRY ME IN YOUR THAUGHTS ILL BE HAPPY TO HAVE THE FIRST DANCE WITH U :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:OH DONT FORGET TO GET A COUPLE OF THOSE SPECAIL BATTERIES AGAIN  :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> THATS FUNNY CAUSE THE LAST TIME I SEEN YOU HOP WAS AT SAMS AND THAT WAS RITE BEFORE YOU GAVE IT UP AND IT WAS NO WHERE CLOSE TO THE BUMPER LOL AND WHAT UR SAYING IS THAT NOBODY WAS ABLE TO FUCK WITH U FROM HOP SHOP/T&W/OR KOOL AID HA??? :dunno: BUT I AM GLAD TO KNOW U CARRY ME IN YOUR THAUGHTS ILL BE HAPPY TO HAVE THE FIRST DANCE WITH U :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:OH DONT FORGET TO GET A COUPLE OF THOSE SPECAIL BATTERIES AGAIN  :thumbsup:


ask your daddy tim he was there. same night the elco got retired and tim should have retired the limo. they both lost to me. and yes at the time no one in the bay could beat my car. As far as you being in my thoughts the only thought I have of you is that you and your car are a joke. you act like you are doing anything what does your car hit 45-48 any street car these days should be able to hit that. esp a g body with a v6 in it.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> LIKE I SAID ONCE UPON A TIME LONG LONG AGO THERE WAS AN ORANGE 64 THAT WOULD TAP BUMPER WHEN IT WANTED TO.AND THEN POOR LITTLE JIMMY HAD TO GET RID OF IT CAUSE IT DIDNT WANNA WORK AGAIN.LMAO :rofl::roflmao::roflmao:COME ON MAN ENOUGH OF THE BED TIME STORIES SAVE THAT SHIT FOR UR GRAND KIDS WER TALKING ABOUT JULY 2nd 2011 ANYTHING ELSE IS HISTORY BRO I CAN PULL MINE OUT THE GARAGE AND TAP BUMPER RITE NOW CAN U????????????? THE ONLY THING U CAN PULL OUT IS PICS.AND VIDEOS LMAO :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:SO JUST :shh::shh: MICKLO


hey shouldnt it be at the hydro shop not the body shop? are you sure custom mikes will let you pull it out right now?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bad Company 64 said:


> We you fucking with me I am just keeping to myself and working at the shop swapping frames (*NOT JUST BUMPER BRACKETS*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> ask your daddy tim he was there. same night the elco got retired and tim should have retired the limo. they both lost to me. and yes at the time no one in the bay could beat my car. As far as you being in my thoughts the only thought I have of you is that you and your car are a joke. you act like you are doing anything what does your car hit 45-48 any street car these days should be able to hit that. esp a g body with a v6 in it.


CHECK THIS OUT MOTHER FUCKER I DONT KNOW WHO THE FUCK U THINK U R HOMIE BUT U LEAVE THAT DADDY SHIT ALONE MY DADDY JUST PASSED NOT TO LONG AGO U GOT A FUCKING PROB. WE COULD MEET UP AND HANDLE THIS :finger: NOW U MADE THIS SHIT PERSONAL


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> hey shouldnt it be at the hydro shop not the body shop? are you sure custom mikes will let you pull it out right now?


WHY AT THE HYDRAULIC SHOP ITS WORKING ITS DOING WHAT I WANT IT TO DO:dunno: AND YES I COULD PULL IT OUT RITE NOW AND TAP THE BUMPER:yes: I THINK U MITE HAVE TO TAKE URS TO THE HYDRAULIC SHOP :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: R U BUMPER CHECKING YET???????


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

SEE THE WHITE BOY STARTED IT AGAIN :rant: NOW IM ABOUT TO GET JUMPED IN HERE hno: :rimshot::drama::run:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:drama::drama::around::run::inout:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> CHECK THIS OUT MOTHER FUCKER I DONT KNOW WHO THE FUCK U THINK U R HOMIE BUT U LEAVE THAT DADDY SHIT ALONE MY DADDY JUST PASSED NOT TO LONG AGO U GOT A FUCKING PROB. WE COULD MEET UP AND HANDLE THIS :finger: NOW U MADE THIS SHIT PERSONAL


ohh boy grow a pair im in Vallejo post up when you on your way out here


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> ohh boy grow a pair im in Vallejo post up when you on your way out here


ILL BE ON MY WAY WHERE U WANNA DO THIS WE COULD MEET HALF WAY HOMIE WE COULD MEET UP IN MARTINEZ HIT ME UP LETS HANDLE THIS 510-717-5114 FUCK TALKING SHIT ON LINE


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

:420::wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

H&MEURO said:


> :420::wave:



Where u been? Don't tell me that motor lasted this long haha.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


I think I've seen this pic like 5 times this topic haha


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Elwood said:


> ILL BE ON MY WAY WHERE U WANNA DO THIS WE COULD MEET HALF WAY HOMIE WE COULD MEET UP IN MARTINEZ HIT ME UP LETS HANDLE THIS 510-717-5114 FUCK TALKING SHIT ON LINE


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

himbone said:


> ohh boy grow a pair im in Vallejo post up when you on your way out here


EL SO DID HE CALL YOU YET


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> ILL BE ON MY WAY WHERE U WANNA DO THIS WE COULD MEET HALF WAY HOMIE WE COULD MEET UP IN MARTINEZ HIT ME UP LETS HANDLE THIS 510-717-5114 FUCK TALKING SHIT ON LINE


man is there anyone you dont have a problem with on this topic??:dunno::scrutinize:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> WHY AT THE HYDRAULIC SHOP ITS WORKING ITS DOING WHAT I WANT IT TO DO:dunno: AND YES I COULD PULL IT OUT RITE NOW AND TAP THE BUMPER:yes: I THINK U MITE HAVE TO TAKE URS TO THE HYDRAULIC SHOP :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: R U BUMPER CHECKING YET???????


my cars right here, why dont you come over and find out?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

puertorican65 said:


> EL SO DID HE CALL YOU YET


NOPE JUST GONNA HAVE TO HANDLE IT AT SAMS


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> man is there anyone you dont have a problem with on this topic??:dunno::scrutinize:


WHATS UP WAYNE I AINT EVER HAD A PROB. WITH ANYONE ON HERE. JIMMY DONT EVEN KNOW ME TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT DADDYS TO ME U KNOW THATS A SORE SUBJECT FOR ME I JUST LOST HIM NOT TO LONG AGO. I TAKE THAT KINDA SHIT PERSONAL NOW ITS SOMETHING ME AND HIM GOTTA HANDLE. AND IT WILL BE DELT WITH EITHER IN THE STREETS OR AT SAMS IT DONT MATTER.BUT ANYWAYS WHATS UP WITH U DID U GET UR SHIT WORKING YET???


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Elwood said:


> WHATS UP WAYNE I AINT EVER HAD A PROB. WITH ANYONE ON HERE. JIMMY DONT EVEN KNOW ME TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT DADDYS TO ME U KNOW THATS A SORE SUBJECT FOR ME I JUST LOST HIM NOT TO LONG AGO. I TAKE THAT KINDA SHIT PERSONAL NOW ITS SOMETHING ME AND HIM GOTTA HANDLE. AND IT WILL BE DELT WITH EITHER IN THE STREETS OR AT SAMS IT DONT MATTER.BUT ANYWAYS WHATS UP WITH U DID U GET UR SHIT WORKING YET???


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Elwood said:


> WHATS UP WAYNE I AINT EVER HAD A PROB. WITH ANYONE ON HERE. JIMMY DONT EVEN KNOW ME TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT DADDYS TO ME U KNOW THATS A SORE SUBJECT FOR ME I JUST LOST HIM NOT TO LONG AGO. I TAKE THAT KINDA SHIT PERSONAL NOW ITS SOMETHING ME AND HIM GOTTA HANDLE. AND IT WILL BE DELT WITH EITHER IN THE STREETS OR AT SAMS IT DONT MATTER.BUT ANYWAYS WHATS UP WITH U DID U GET UR SHIT WORKING YET???


your right I dont know you, and you dont know me. how the fuck should I know about your dad? Sorry for your lose but other then that if you want to handle anything thats on you.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok, so, Ive been catching up on the "As The Dayton Turns", man, it got a little crazy in here. First, *NOTHING* will be handled at Sams!!!! That better be clear!!! Second, E, sorry about your loss bro, I cant imagine losing my father, I doubt Jimmy meant to go there with you, he was simply reffering to Tim, He cant possibly know everything about you and your family life. I hope this can all be sorted out before the hop!!! Actually, this better be sorted out before the hop, I havent had funk at that spot, that I knew of, and I sure as hell dont plan on having it there now. I think you guys should handle this outside of this topic and soon.


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

upncomin6 said:


> Where u been? Don't tell me that motor lasted this long haha.


Motor still hanging in strong!!!! Just been kicking back and watching the fireworks in this topic!!!! PM me your number!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

H&MEURO said:


> Motor still hanging in strong!!!! Just been kicking back and watching the fireworks in this topic!!!! PM me your number!!!


 Doesn't let me pm u. Pm me yours


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

himbone said:


> your right I dont know you, and you dont know me. how the fuck should I know about your dad? Sorry for your lose but other then that if you want to handle anything thats on you.


NA its all good bro.i just got alittle heated bro that's a sore subject for me rite still trying to get passed that hump in my life. My bad for getting little out of pocket bro.u could talk all the shit u want about me or my cars I don't care about that but u bring my fam. Into it becomes a different story u feel me. Buts its all good bro but anyways back to the cars it hits 50 get it rite lol


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> Ok, so, Ive been catching up on the "As The Dayton Turns", man, it got a little crazy in here. First, *NOTHING* will be handled at Sams!!!! That better be clear!!! Second, E, sorry about your loss bro, I cant imagine losing my father, I doubt Jimmy meant to go there with you, he was simply reffering to Tim, He cant possibly know everything about you and your family life. I hope this can all be sorted out before the hop!!! Actually, this better be sorted out before the hop, I havent had funk at that spot, that I knew of, and I sure as hell dont plan on having it there now. I think you guys should handle this outside of this topic and soon.


Shane out all do respect for you bro but please don't try to talk to me like I'm a kid bro if I got something I need to handle bro I'll do it where ever bro.and not you or anybody else will be able to stop me bro like I said no disrespect to you bro I'm just letting u no bro don't talk to me like that on my part its all squashed yea I got out of pocket my bad but its all good I just felt a little disrespected


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> Shane out all do respect for you bro but please don't try to talk to me like I'm a kid bro if I got something I need to handle bro I'll do it where ever bro.and not you or anybody else will be able to stop me bro like I said no disrespect to you bro I'm just letting u no bro don't talk to me like that on my part its all squashed yea I got out of pocket my bad but its all good I just felt a little disrespected


 
Sorry bro, not trying to talk to you like a kid. Sams is my kid, and I will do everything in my power to keep it a safe place for kids and families. There have been tense moments before, and it always works itself out. Lets try and just have a great time and do what we do, Ill keep getting fat, you guys swing the cars.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

DAMMM LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!! LOL SOME WEBSITE HAD THIS UP


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elwood said:


> NOPE JUST GONNA HAVE TO HANDLE IT AT SAMS


I called twice and got voicemail :dunno::finger:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.deadendmagazine.com/home.html


SAMS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

68niou1 said:


> http://www.deadendmagazine.com/home.html
> 
> 
> SAMS


Damn Nelly, how did you find that????


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

68niou1 said:


> http://www.deadendmagazine.com/home.html
> 
> 
> SAMS


WOW!!!! Thats bad ass!!!!


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

*T T T*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

68niou1 said:


> http://www.deadendmagazine.com/home.html
> 
> 
> SAMS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

68niou1 said:


> http://www.deadendmagazine.com/home.html
> 
> 
> SAMS



is it a magazine or just online magazine?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> is it a magazine or just online magazine?



_NOT SURE BRO , I GOT A TEXT TELLIN ME THAT IT LOOKED LIKE ME LOL AND I WAS LIKE IT IS! LOL SUPOSELY ITS A MAGAZINE FROM DOWN SOUTH DONT KNOW IF ITS ONLINE OR AN ACTUAL MAGAZINE_


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> is it a magazine or just online magazine?





68niou1 said:


> _NOT SURE BRO , I GOT A TEXT TELLIN ME THAT IT LOOKED LIKE ME LOL AND I WAS LIKE IT IS! LOL SUPOSELY ITS A MAGAZINE FROM DOWN SOUTH DONT KNOW IF ITS ONLINE OR AN ACTUAL MAGAZINE_


It's a online magazine, they're my homies out of Salinas...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Company 64 said:


> I called twice and got voicemail :dunno::finger:




hno: CAUSE I KNEW IT WAS YOU hno:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> It's a online magazine, they're my homies out of Salinas...


Good shit....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Let me post up mine


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Elwood said:


>


 
*:wave:*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

himbone said:


>




*I THOUGHT YOU SOLD THE 64.*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Eddie-Money said:


> *I THOUGHT YOU SOLD THE 64.*


nope never sold it. I traded it in 09 but bought it back from the second owner since me.


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718} http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*They AIN'T READY 4 THE BIG LUX @ Sams N ENCHANTED CREATION 2ND ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE 7/9/2011*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

So what car clubs will be in Attendence?


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

And yes this is great entertainment but lets not forget the reson for it. The kids plese everyone if can bring new toy and or blanket to help give a kid better xmas than they planned


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


upncomin6 said:


> So what car clubs will be in Attendence?


</p>
<p> </p>

I'm there


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted Creation will be there!!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Well i would hope l:twak::twak:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

upncomin6 said:


> Well i would hope l:twak::twak:


LOL


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

PAGE 3? UNACCEPTABLE!!


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

*NORCAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW AND HOP 2011 OAK GROVE PARK STOCKTON, CA. SUNDAY JUNE 26TH*


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

HAY SHANE DO YOU THINK U COULD PUT THEM BUGERS DOWN FOR A MINUTE AND KEEP THIS THREAD ON THE TOP LIKE UR SUPPOSE TO??????????????? DAM QUIT BEING FAT FOR A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

upncomin6 said:


> So what car clubs will be in Attendence?


 we will be stopping by on our way to woodland :thumbsup:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> we will be stopping by on our way to woodland :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:so far thats

Enchanted creation
Luxurious
Lifes finest


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> we will be stopping by on our way to woodland :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:so far thats

Enchanted creation
Luxurious
Lifes finest


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> HAY SHANE DO YOU THINK U COULD PUT THEM BUGERS DOWN FOR A MINUTE AND KEEP THIS THREAD ON THE TOP LIKE UR SUPPOSE TO??????????????? DAM QUIT BEING FAT FOR A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMN OMN OMN OMN....OH MY BAD, DOUBLE BACON CHEESE, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> we will be stopping by on our way to woodland :thumbsup:


Hey JR, I was talking to big H, I dont think there is a hop at the Street low show. Have you heard differently??? I looked at the flier and it wasnt on there or the topic.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lowriv1972 said:


> Hey JR, I was talking to big H, I dont think there is a hop at the Street low show. Have you heard differently??? I looked at the flier and it wasnt on there or the topic.


 yeah, there is


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

YEA, WE'RE HAVING A HOP.. I'LL BE AT SAMS AND THEN OFF TO WOODLAND RIGHT AFTER....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> yeah, there is


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> YEA, WE'RE HAVING A HOP.. I'LL BE AT SAMS AND THEN OFF TO WOODLAND RIGHT AFTER....


:thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> YEA, WE'RE HAVING A HOP.. I'LL BE AT SAMS AND THEN OFF TO WOODLAND RIGHT AFTER....


Whats the pay out in Woodland


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Like you need to ask


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Like you need to ask


I thought Stacklife might be sponsoring a big money Hop


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> YEA, WE'RE HAVING A HOP.. I'LL BE AT SAMS AND THEN OFF TO WOODLAND RIGHT AFTER....


I will be in Woodland Sunday see you there bro!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

back to back hops u cant beat that!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Impala is still. NOT READY


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Impala is still. NOT READY


You got time bro!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

*ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES*

*THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WILL WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!*

*STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $300 2nd PLACE $100*

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 


*SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $600 2nd PLACE $150*

-38" LUCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 


*DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $150*

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 

*RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 *

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Nope


  







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THE LIMO PRICES ARE GOING UP WITH TIM CAUSE NOW ITS GONNA BE TOPLESS SO SAYY BY BY TO THE LIMO


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Getting close!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

This topic is dead now :inout:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

H0PSH0P said:


> This topic is dead now :inout:


Hopefully everyone is working on their cars. 

I seen you went to the parade!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wow that's some cold shit right there


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

lowriv1972 said:


> Hopefully everyone is working on their cars.
> 
> I seen you went to the parade!!


LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE THERE TOO, CAUSE YOU TOOK THE PIC....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE THERE TOO, CAUSE YOU TOOK THE PIC....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Shhhhhh, I was his date, it was a dare!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:inout:ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Just a week away!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> Just a week away!!!


finally got some parts


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

himbone said:


> finally got some parts


fake square


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

H0PSH0P said:


> fake square


got to support my fellow crackers ron even stamped my name on it.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Ron gave jen one of tho's for free and it has her name on it too


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Ron gave jen one of tho's for free and it has her name on it too


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh shit we are sponserd by adex let me post are super duty you want the one for the cutty or the 63?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Oh shit we are sponserd by adex let me post are super duty you want the one for the cutty or the 63?


now you just need to find a lead distributor to sponsor you and you will be set.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

himbone said:


> now you just need to find a lead distributor to sponsor you and you will be set.


Ya that would be cool ,but they said they just sponserd someone


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

With this event rosie, a big part and push for this donation, and myself wanted to make sure to remind everyone to bring a new toy or blanket. Keep in mind this is for the less fortunate kids.so lend the biggest hand you can because the kids deserve a good holiday. With that being said. Bump for the hop and toy drive..3 days till sams!:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT Thanks D and Rosie!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

im not ready yet....:happysad:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> TTT Thanks D and Rosie!!!




i got new batteries, new silenoids, new pumps, new springs, ectectect... but sorry homies , my car aint ready :nosad: maybe on the next one I tried =o(


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Im not going


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Its still going to be a good event, come out and support the kids!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

lowriv1972 said:


> Its still going to be a good event, come out and support the kids!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :nicoderm:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Im not going


No 1 cares


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

H0PSH0P said:


> No 1 cares


su dia de suerte abuelo


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Not sure I'm buyin into the whole nobodys ready deal it seems a little reverse psychology alot of money at stake hmmm well I don't know bout all that but I don't think imma be ready either


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Not sure I'm buyin into the whole nobodys ready deal it seems a little reverse psychology alot of money at stake hmmm well I don't know bout all that but I don't think imma be ready either


we all know you guys are never ready


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol what up himbone how u been


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant wait for tomorrow


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> im not ready yet....:happysad:


IM NOT EITHER  







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Not sure I'm buyin into the whole nobodys ready deal it seems a little reverse psychology alot of money at stake hmmm well I don't know bout all that but I don't think imma be ready either


i can take a pic of my empty trunk and car on jackstands if you want...

i never said it wouldnt be there tomorrow though


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> IM NOT EITHER
> 
> is your car out of the paint shop? or is that tomorrows excuse:roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> Elwood said:
> 
> 
> > IM NOT EITHER
> ...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

EY DANIEL ARE YOU GONNA DO VALET FOR THE HANDICAPED????????  CAUSE I JUST HAD SURGERY AND IM A LITTLE HANDICAPED RITE NOW








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

EY DANIEL ARE YOU GONNA HAVE VALET FOR THE HANDICAPED????????? CAUSE I JUST HAD SURGERY AND IM A LITTLE HANDICAPED RITE NOW


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elwood said:


> EY DANIEL ARE YOU GONNA HAVE VALET FOR THE HANDICAPED????????? CAUSE I JUST HAD SURGERY AND IM A LITTLE HANDICAPED RITE NOW


you handicap wit out surgery


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

WELL THE DAY HAS COME, HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'LL HAVE THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW WITH ME TONITE, HIT ME UP IF YOU WANT ONE, I'LL BE SELLING THEM FOR ONLY $5.00...


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Yea no ploblem elio make sure u got your handicap sticker with u or else its getting parked at pick n pull...o and grab your helmet and crayons so your entertained while big boys hop.


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

What Times da hop


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

SJ RIDER said:


> What Times da hop


Cut off 7:30 hop at 8 pm.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Will be there always a good time


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

IMA B THERE


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> Yea no ploblem elio make sure u got your handicap sticker with u or else its getting parked at pick n pull...o and grab your helmet and crayons so your entertained while big boys hop.


RITE ON BRO DONT HAVE THE HANDICAPED STICKER BUT I GOT THE NEW FANTASY CAR COLORING BOOK THAT IM GONNA BRING SO YOU CAN PICK OUT UR DREAM CAR AND ILL HELP YOU COLOR IT IN  

WHILE YOU WATCH US BIG BOYS HOP 
 





http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

DAMN LOL PS CRAYNONS NOT INCLUDED


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Wayne I'm coming for you


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i'll be waiting...:buttkick:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

better luck next time elwood:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i want to say thank you to everyone from ENCHANTED CREATIONS CC., daniel from the hop shop, big fish, and everyone else who organized this event... wish my car had done a little better, but alot of us wernt at our best tonight. oh well all in fun, hopefully everyone brought a toy for the kids, thats what its all about.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Man, what a great day/night. I want to thank Rosie and Daniel for coming out of pocket for this hop!!! I want to thank my members for always being there to help keep this event in control. I want to thank Sam for always letting us do what we do!! And a huge thank you to the hoppers that came out and do what you do best. 

Thank you Wayne,
Thank you Jose from laymlow,
Thank you to Gabriel of Carnales Customs
Thank you to Elio from Luxurious
Thank you to Big H from Life's Finest
Thank you to Ben from Hop Shop
Thank you to Mikey from Hop Shop
Thank you to Tim from Stacklife hydraulics
And thank you to King Fish

And to everyone who came out to support and donate a toy to this event!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

pic's...any one


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

thank you to everyone one that made it and even to those of u that couldnt make it and tried. this was a great event and my girlfriend and myself were very happy with the turnout even with other events being held. shout out to the hoppers out there appreciate the efforts.i know not everyone had a good day including our selfs but remember you win some you lose some jus hop again its about fun. i believe the winners were as followed
street class- wayne 60 impala
single- ben 64 impala
double- kingfish regal
radical- hop shop
big thank u to big fish for filming the event cant wait to see it on film. streetlow magazine for the announcing and photography. sam for the spot and great food. we are definately considering another benifit hop for the kids and will keep everyone posted. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> better luck next time elwood:wave:


we voted before the hop, and decided to give you a win lol 39'' you doin big thangs


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

BIG THANKS TO THE ENCHANTED CREATION FAM.& DANIEL & HIS LADY GOOD TURN OUT IT WAS A GOOD FAMILY REUNION AND TO ALL THE HOPPERS JUST WANNA LET U GUYS KNOW U GUYS ARE LUCKY MY CAR DIDNT FEEL WELL YESTERDAY LOL NAH BUT GOOD SHIT U GUYS DID UR THING SEE U GUYS AT THE NEXT PIT 

P.S. THANKS FOR THE HUG SHANE


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> we voted before the hop, and decided to give you a win lol 39'' you doin big thangs


well next time could YOU bring a car to hop against me? dont be scared...:roflmao:

how many inches did the cutty do?? oh yea it was "exhibition only":dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

she did 14''


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> Man, what a great day/night. I want to thank Rosie and Daniel for coming out of pocket for this hop!!! I want to thank my members for always being there to help keep this event in control. I want to thank Sam for always letting us do what we do!! And a huge thank you to the hoppers that came out and do what you do best.
> 
> Thank you Wayne,
> Thank you Jose from laymlow,
> ...





Anytime Big Guy


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Tim*

*Have a little self respect and quit dis-respecting real hoppers cars by going right up and looking under there cars, that is a total dis-respect, the next time you look under a Hop Shop or T&W car you will get a foot in your ASS!*

*Come up with your own idea's and just keep loading your bucket ass hoppers!*

*Tommy*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Bad Company 64 said:


> *Tim*
> 
> *Have a little self respect and quit dis-respecting real hoppers cars by going right up and looking under there cars, that is a total dis-respect, the next time you look under a Hop Shop or T&W car you will get a foot in your ASS!*
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*LOOKED LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT CONGRADS GUYS.*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*YOU HAVE A PIC OF MINO'S REGAL.*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Eddie-Money said:


> *YOU HAVE A PIC OF MINO'S REGAL.*


i got some more, they just taking forever to download


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

[/


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*PICS LOOK GOOD HOMIE.*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

thats it for methanks to the guys that put it on and the hoppers. Brought the fam out and had a good time


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*37hudson* 
*KINGFISH_CUSTOM209*+ 
*lowriv1972* 
*NINEWUNSIXX* 
*STEP UR GAME UP*+

:wave:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SUP HOMIE...YA THE SHOW WAS GOOD THE HOP WAS COO TOO IMA BE IN THE TRUNK OF MY LINCOLN THIS WEEK GETTIN IT READY...DUDE KINGFISH WAS PUTTIN IT DOWN!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*FISH WHERE YOU BE AT I'M TRYING TO GET A CLEAN PIC OF THE REGAL.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

NINEWUNSIXX said:


> SUP HOMIE...YA THE SHOW WAS GOOD THE HOP WAS COO TOO IMA BE IN THE TRUNK OF MY LINCOLN THIS WEEK GETTIN IT READY...DUDE KINGFISH WAS PUTTIN IT DOWN!!!




*I HEARD IT WAS REAL GOOD, ALSO HEARD FISH WAS PUTTING DOWN WITH THAT BLADDER POWERED REGAL.*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

925rider said:


> thats it for methanks to the guys that put it on and the hoppers. Brought the fam out and had a good time


thanks for posting some pics. i saw you in the crowd but never got a chance to say whats up...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Eddie-Money said:


> *I HEARD IT WAS REAL GOOD, ALSO HEARD FISH WAS PUTTING DOWN WITH THAT BLADDER POWERED REGAL.*


whats up eddie... yea i gotta say kingfish's car was working!:yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> whats up eddie... yea i gotta say kingfish's car was working!:yes:


*congrads on the win homie.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

that is straight gate pumps


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


Bad Company 64 said:


> <b>Tim</b></p>
> <p> </p>
> <p><b>Have a little self respect and quit dis-respecting real hoppers cars by going right up and looking under there cars, that is a total dis-respect, the next time you look under a Hop Shop or T&W car you will get a foot in your ASS!</b></p>
> <p> </p>
> ...


</p>
<p> </p>


Hay hay hay I don't think my cars a bucket


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

bucket ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Eddie-Money said:


> *I HEARD IT WAS REAL GOOD, ALSO HEARD FISH WAS PUTTING DOWN WITH THAT BLADDER POWERED REGAL.*


I think one bladder was busted and the other bladder wasn't aired. Im almost 100% sure it was all pump working.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

First off a big thanks to Shane fromEC and a BIG thanks to Daniel :thumbsup:and Rosie:thumbsup: for organizing the hop of the year me and the family got nothing but love and the event was bomb,BIG shout out to BIGFISH he reps it hard. Thats right Eddy one bladder was down and one was working but only needed one thats how fucking awsome bladders are ill get you a good pic bladder power only way to go we rep for NOR CAL and BLADDERS ruleI can finally pay off my wifes christmas present and catch up on the bills :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elwood said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> 
> 
> Hay hay hay I don't think my cars a bucket


 
It sure looks like a bucket to me, have you seen the driver side lately it looks like somebody got pissed off because there car chips and they beat the Hell out of it :h5:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

<p>


Bad Company 64 said:


> <font size="3"><font face="Times New Roman">It sure looks like a bucket to me, have you seen the driver side lately it looks like somebody got pissed off because there car chips and they beat the Hell out of it <img src="images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg" /></font></font>


</p>
<p> </p>
Hay fuck you twice it just didn't feel good that day cause I pulled it out from getting its face lift


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elwood said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> Hay fuck you twice it just didn't feel good that day cause I pulled it out from getting its face lift


That MUSTURD dog AKA (TURD) dog sure does need a face lift just like the 2nd or 3rd owner what ever you are needs a Belly by pass :dunno:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Got there a lil late but still got to see a few of the hoppers do there thing. Always a good show


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> thanks for posting some pics. i saw you in the crowd but never got a chance to say whats up...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> First off a big thanks to Shane fromEC and a BIG thanks to Daniel :thumbsup:and Rosie:thumbsup: for organizing the hop of the year me and the family got nothing but love and the event was bomb,BIG shout out to BIGFISH he reps it hard. Thats right Eddy one bladder was down and one was working but only needed one thats how fucking awsome bladders are ill get you a good pic bladder power only way to go we rep for NOR CAL and BLADDERS ruleI can finally pay off my wifes christmas present and catch up on the bills :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Company 64 said:


> That MUSTURD dog AKA (TURD) dog sure does need a face lift just like the 2nd or 3rd owner what ever you are needs a Belly by pass :dunno:


WOW IS THAT HATERED GOING ON :nono: BAD GORILA THAT CAR IS CLEANER THAN ANYTHING I EVER SEEN YOU ROLL.. WAIT A MINUTE IVE KNOWN YOU FOR LIKE 20 + YRS. AND I AINT EVER SEEN YOU ROLL ANYTHING THAT U COULD CALL THAT WAS URS :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ALL I COULD SAY IS THAT I COULD BE THE 10TH OR 20TH OWNER OF THAT MUSTURD TURD DOG BUT I COULD SAY THAT I OWN IT & THE SWITCH I HIT I OWN IT TO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO AND I COULD ASURE YOU ALSO THAT WHEN THAT CAR COMES BACK OUT THE SHOP IT WILL BE CLEANER THAN ANY CAR U HAVE EVER BUILT FOR THE PIT :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:AND IT WILL BUMPER CHECK


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

cool video ritchie ritch!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Great Video*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> cool video ritchie ritch!:thumbsup:





Eddie-Money said:


> *Great Video*


*Thanks* :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cant wait to watch the video, cant see it here at work!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice vid bro!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

COOL VIDEO RITCHIE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT VIDEO*


----------

